# Red Corrado's - post them up



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*screw the haters...... RED THREAD*

since red cars were bashed so heavily in the irish green thread, how about givin the haters something to regret.... post 'em up, flash, tornado, whatever....


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (dapucker1)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to dapucker1 and







4 u
























































































































...and i have more from where those came


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

nice one bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kjperry (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (dapucker1)*









































And one with his green buddy.


----------



## galvo (Jun 14, 2006)

It's funny because I usually don't like red on a car, but I love red on Corrados. I <3 my tornado red g6.


----------



## GruvenCorrado (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: (galvo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Red thread 
Some really HOT cars!!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*



























_Modified by 1broknrado at 10:08 AM 3-26-2009_


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (dapucker1)*

irish green is nice but red is still my favorite color !!! thats why i own a *red* mk3 for daily use and thats why im looking for a *red* mk4 to replace the mk3.
red corrados FTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

paint your corrado red


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

yea, before i did the paint job on my corrado i thought about going red, audi amulett red.... but too much work


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (dapucker1)*


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Torsten)*

nice support.... keep em comin


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dapucker1)*

Man I hate red!







But these look very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Just no flash pink please!


----------



## MySunRoofWorks (Aug 2, 2000)




----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (MySunRoofWorks)*

red looks soooo good on corrados http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C0RRAD01 (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: (-skidmarks-)*


----------



## mk2vdubber (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: (-skidmarks-)*

i have a couple of oldies in my 'bucket accnt:
























dirty, but oh well:
















http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif my red rado http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (dapucker1)*


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (dapucker1)*

Red sucks, jk








(one of my all time faves


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (crisvr6)*




































































































































































































































































































































































_Modified by tachycardia at 12:00 AM 10-23-2009_


----------



## Tomandante (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (tachycardia)*

mine,


----------



## RedFuFuG60 (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (tachycardia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tachycardia* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to dapucker










 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I had a red corrado


----------



## galvo (Jun 14, 2006)

Some of these Corrados are ugly as all hell.


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (galvo)*









WTF ??
looks like the integra front end of the yellow one


----------



## KidCorrado (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: (Torsten)*









Soo many years ago.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Torsten)*


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (vaporado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaporado* »_Red sucks, jk








(one of my all time faves









Hey, you cheated...that's not red, lol


----------



## hiofficer (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (RedYellowWhite)*

It still blows my mind that for every hot Corrado there are two that have been modded terribly wrong.....








Some of the above are just.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ZeeuwVW (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (RedYellowWhite)*

Lovin' this thread.
Red seems to be a truely classic color for a rado. Maybe that's just because the first one I rode in was red. Either way they are lookin' good.


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (galvo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *galvo* »_Some of these Corrados are ugly as all hell. 


_Quote, originally posted by *hiofficer* »_It still blows my mind that for every hot Corrado there are two that have been modded terribly wrong.....








Some of the above are just.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

keep in mind these pics are from the last 18 or so years. styles/trends change thru time.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (dapucker1)*


----------



## kjperry (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (ZeeuwVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZeeuwVW* »_Lovin' this thread.
Red seems to be a truely classic color for a rado. Maybe that's just because the first one I rode in was red. Either way they are lookin' good.

The first one I rode in was red too....I bought it and still own it.


----------



## SchnellGTi (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (kjperry)*

Yea I wouldn't buy a brand new car in red, but for a Corrado red is definitely a classic.
A few more of my flash red work in progress...


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

like that car schnel... grab some euros and your good to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

*FV-QR*

my work in perma progress...


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (dapucker1)*

sooowooo LOL!








My friend Mikes car shinny_g60



































_Modified by Toffeerado at 8:12 PM 3-26-2009_


----------



## KRUSTYLECLOWN (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (dapucker1)*

the red rado are just the best, picture of my car from last summer.the car is sleeping for the winter , still 4 feets of snow here


----------



## Knightrider_0070 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (KRUSTYLECLOWN)*

heres my lovely stock G60 which refuses to pass smog !


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (Toffeerado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_sooowooo LOL!








My friend Mikes car shinny_g60
































WOW







Insirational 'Rado there!!!
Me want polished D90's...NOW









_Modified by Toffeerado at 8:12 PM 3-26-2009_


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (RedYellowWhite)*

you posted inside my quote lol haha wtfs


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (Toffeerado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_you posted inside my quote lol haha wtfs

lol, how the f**k did i do that







I couldn't even do it if you asked to do that


----------



## twocamvw (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (RedYellowWhite)*









my car used to be red.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*more reds *


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: more reds  (crisvr6)*

Another one:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (twocamvw)*

This








Became this


----------



## kvbett (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (DeckManDubs)*

a couple pics of my corrado before i sold it...


----------



## RedFuFuG60 (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD*

I think we have more nice looking Corrados going in my "Black Corrado" thread, haha I'm just kidding, this thread's winning the pic count though


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (RedFuFuG60)*

























my car in the background


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (Torsten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_


























Very Nice!!! But that Green one out back Is Lookin SEXY!


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (german old school)*


_Quote, originally posted by *german old school* »_
Very Nice!!! But that Green one out back Is Lookin SEXY!










Yeah, i can't imagine who's the owner of that...Lol


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (RedYellowWhite)*

Hurry up, the "green thread" is catching up on us, lol


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

tim, post pics of your "used to be red" corrado now


----------



## mk2vdubber (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

did anyone ever tally the numbers how many of each color was produced? 
basically there are:
x,xxx reds
x,xxx green
x,xxx black
etc....
?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD*


----------



## RatCityBowlers (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## twocamvw (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_tim, post pics of your "used to be red" corrado now









this one????


----------



## red85GTi (Feb 25, 2005)

WOW that is rough


----------



## twocamvw (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (red85GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *red85GTi* »_WOW that is rough

im assuming your directing that towards my car.








hate all you want.. cause i havent been told i had a cute car for a while now.


_Modified by twocamvw at 7:06 AM 3-30-2009_


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

i think its cute


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

why did you put hood pins on it?


----------



## twocamvw (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (1broknrado)*

so they can rust. 
and i cut out all the bracing out from the under side of the hood and now i just run the outer hood skin. so no more factory hood latch.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (twocamvw)*


----------



## vdubmike2 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

only pics of it i have hosted are the first day i brought it home, doesnt look anything like this now.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (vdubmike2)*

I promise to polish my car this year.
I promise to polish my car this year.
I promise to polish my car this year.
I promise to polish my car this year.
I promise to polish my car this year.
I promise to polish my car this year.
I promise to polish my car this year.
I promise to polish my car this year.
I promise to polish my car this year.
I promise to polish my car this year.
I promise to polish my car this year.
I promise to polish my car this year.
I promise to polish my car this year.
I promise to polish my car this year.
I promise to polish my car this year.
I promise to polish my car this year.
I promise to polish my car this year.
I promise to polish my car this year.
I promise to polish my car this year.
I promise to polish my car this year.
I promise to polish my car this year.
I promise to polish my car this year.
I promise to polish my car this year.
I promise to polish my car this year.
I promise to polish my car this year.
I promise to polish my car this year.
I promise to polish my car this year.
I promise to polish my car this year.








I <3 this thread.


----------



## Lanceevox (Mar 21, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_











any more pictures of this corrado?


----------



## RedFuFuG60 (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR*

I hate you guys, cause I miss my red corrado


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (RedFuFuG60)*

i think we missed this one out


----------



## iDubber.com (Nov 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

gawd i love this forum... soo jealous till i own a corrado


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

wasn't that car cut up and scraped?


----------



## PrimaVW (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (atx-g60)*

Might as well check in... this pic is from last fall... body work in progress


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

are your rub strips painted??


----------



## PrimaVW (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (dapucker1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dapucker1* »_are your rub strips painted??

yes but they will be deleted after i strip her down.. paint is comin in may...
and i didn't do it... it was the p.o.


----------



## Lanceevox (Mar 21, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_











any more pictures of this corrado?

Anybody?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lanceevox)*

i searched but i have not more found.. 
only found 1 pic of this


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*

A few more to bead the "green thread"


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: red*


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: red (crisvr6)*

i like


----------



## thevisualedge (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (dapucker1)*

Here's mine.


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

red.


----------



## nuts4boosting (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (skaterhernandez4)*

heres mine, sorry its not a great pic. 3l vrt, paprika red pearl metallic


----------



## rycou34 (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: (crisvr6)*



crisvr6 said:


> Thanks for putting up some pics of my car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 18ToHATE (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: (rycou34)*

this ones mine..



































_Modified by 18ToHATE at 11:34 AM 6-22-2009_


----------



## thepearlblur (Jul 7, 2006)

heres some of my work in progress, met dapucker1 at blown euros yesterday, wanna give a shout out to yur rado, put that box of parts u got to use already lol


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (thepearlblur)*


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

couple of sweet shots people took from blown euros last sunday


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (dapucker1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dapucker1* »_couple of sweet shots people took from blown euros last sunday

























I really like the gold rims with the red. Those bbs center caps also really add to the overall look of the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

thanks james. lets see some more redness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)




----------



## machine_war (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

always liked this chop


















_Modified by machine_war at 10:56 PM 4-6-2009_


----------



## Golomb (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: (dapucker1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dapucker1* »_couple of sweet shots people took from blown euros last sunday










love your car! looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
mine isn't ready yet







, but i'll help (sorry for the crappy pics):
when i first got her:








after some little mods:
















do you think it looks pink now?







:








next step after i finish the vr swap, is to go as low as i can...












_Modified by Golomb at 1:39 AM 4-7-2009_


----------



## GruvenCorrado (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: (dapucker1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dapucker1* »_wasn't that car cut up and scraped? 

yup, I think his coke/meth habit got in the way


----------



## GruvenCorrado (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_i searched but i have not more found.. 
only found 1 pic of this 









OMG I didn't think I ever have to see this thing again, this ******* back woods fellow owned this thing, he made his own intake mani with twin throttle bodies. It use to show up at the Colorado shows. it was the laughing stock/scapegoat of the show everytime.


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

that poor car is so hideous. 
love the lm's golom!


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

uber hottnessss


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

thats not a corrado


----------



## Stuckinthe90s (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (dapucker1)*

>hey...i be red...


----------



## Lanceevox (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (Stuckinthe90s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stuckinthe90s* »_>hey...i be red...

























wow, this is one of the best looking red corrados here. simple but flows well.


----------



## Stuckinthe90s (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (Lanceevox)*

^^Thanks for your kind words! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (Stuckinthe90s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stuckinthe90s* »_^^Thanks for your kind words! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

any word on what kind of borbet those are? cause I want a set! One of my fav wheels I've seen in awhile, just so simple and clean


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lanceevox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lanceevox* »_








any more pictures of this corrado?
Anybody?


----------



## msuperbauer (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*

Heres my contribution (to keep this thread going) My Corrado through the years..









































Only real changes are suspension and wheels.. If it isn't broke, don't fix it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (msuperbauer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *msuperbauer* »_Heres my contribution (to keep this thread going) My Corrado through the years..




















Only real changes are suspension and wheels.. If it isn't broke, don't fix it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

...and smoked taillights


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: red (dapucker1)*


----------



## g60ADAM (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: red (crisvr6)*

My work in progress.... WIP!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 91 Auto Rado


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: red (g60ADAM)*

alomst to page 4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif keep em comin


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: red (dapucker1)*

here's one to start this page off right










































_Modified by itskmill06 at 3:11 AM 4-13-2009_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: red (itskmill06)*


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: red (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_










what wheels are these? I want to know!!!
And, photoshop, but how do y'all feel about GSR blades?


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: red (itskmill06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itskmill06* »_
what wheels are these? I want to know!!!
And, photoshop, but how do y'all feel about GSR blades?









Definatley. I feel real good about those. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: red (iwantmyvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantmyvdub* »_
Definatley. I feel real good about those. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

even though they're off of a Honda (integra)?! I kid, I kid. I might pick up a set if I see some clean ones. Powdercoat... white, or bronze.
here's a good flickr album
http://www.flickr.com/photos/7...46774/








hee's a link to a HUGE picture of a few red corrados, and others, in a French shop (i assume french, cause of the french headlights)
http://www.karmann.com/__C1256...o.jpg



_Modified by itskmill06 at 12:28 AM 4-14-2009_


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: red (itskmill06)*

sorry that last one was kind of huge, i'll edit it, leave the link in though. It's a great picture.


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: red (itskmill06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itskmill06* »_
even though they're off of a Honda (integra)?! .


If I wasn't driving a corrado, I'd probably be driving a type R. I looked at a few before I picked up mine, but I got my car for like 6k less than any of the local type R's were selling for. It was a no brainer with the price difference.


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: red (iwantmyvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantmyvdub* »_
If I wasn't driving a corrado, I'd probably be driving a type R. I looked at a few before I picked up mine, but I got my car for like 6k less than any of the local type R's were selling for. It was a no brainer with the price difference.

yea i've always loved a clean white type r, or just a 3rd gen 'teg with JDM front end. Or a clean 2nd gen integra. OR a black EF with an SIr front end. So many choices, I love hondas. But i love my corrado a bit more (for the moment)


----------



## Stuckinthe90s (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (itskmill06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itskmill06* »_
any word on what kind of borbet those are? cause I want a set! One of my fav wheels I've seen in awhile, just so simple and clean

...em, i actually dont know myself tbh> people always be asking..i really need to do some research! was searchin for around 2years for the 'right' kinda 'timeless 5 spokes to turn up and happened on these> 7.5x16 ET30 btw...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: red (itskmill06)*


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

damn u guys and ur good looking red cars!..... i have to admit iv never been a fan of red, but now i thinking i could own a red corrado. cuz tehre dead sexy.......


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (carsluTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carsluTT* »_damn u guys and ur good looking red cars!..... i have to admit iv never been a fan of red, but now i thinking i could own a red corrado. cuz tehre dead sexy....... 

There are 3 colours (oem talking) for a Corrado: see my username, lol








...Ok, maybe 4, with Aqua Blue Pearl Effect


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (RedYellowWhite)*

MOTIVATION


















_Modified by dapucker1 at 8:24 AM 4-16-2009_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re:*


----------



## vdubCorrado (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: Re: (crisvr6)*

for the hell of it... 
first time around... picture taken more than likely before most people reading this thread were mebers on vortex haha (i.e. 2001)








(mine was last in the row... made more to the wheels that day than the other one though







)
and in 2002...








and more recently...








yes, yes, i know, stickers... ghey, they gotta go, i know, i just have more worries right now than those...
and way back before RedRocketRado got banned...








brochure picture...








dammit, i forget the member's name this car is... one of the NYC/LI guys... starts with a K maybe?








some magazine article review i have somewhere...








and iceman666... he still around?










_Modified by vdubCorrado at 10:50 PM 4-16-2009_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: (vdubCorrado)*


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: red (itskmill06)*


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Re: (vdubCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubCorrado* »_
dammit, i forget the member's name this car is... one of the NYC/LI guys... starts with a K maybe?










krazee! right? haven't seen any news on his car lately... i know he's still around here, and pretty sure he's workin' on a build!


----------



## vdubCorrado (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: Re: (itskmill06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itskmill06* »_
krazee! right? haven't seen any news on his car lately... i know he's still around here, and pretty sure he's workin' on a build!

damn finally, someone got it, it was killing me i could remember his name!
i haven't heard from him in a while... or art for that matter... sucks UPS lost the manual steering rack i bought from him so now i have to buy another one


----------



## 18ToHATE (Mar 13, 2003)

anyone else on here has a pic of their red rados?


----------



## sprocket007 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: (GruvenCorrado)*

Are there Red haters? What really is the problem with red?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (sprocket007)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: red (itskmill06)*


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (PrimaVW)*

i miss this one


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: red (itskmill06)*


----------



## Stuckinthe90s (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (Stuckinthe90s)*


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: (vdubCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubCorrado* »_
damn finally, someone got it, it was killing me i could remember his name!
i haven't heard from him in a while... or art for that matter... sucks UPS lost the manual steering rack i bought from him so now i have to buy another one









I didn't sell you a manual rack, that's for sure.








I'm still lurkin', still buildin'


----------



## Tomandante (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Krazee)*

back to life. 
Un cambio de faros.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_











HOLY HOT TARGA!...... batman.......


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (dapucker1)*

















with my red GTI (2 reds just hadda be in here







)








and my favorite i've taken so far


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_its no problem with red


















LOL finally got this turd back on the road the past weekend !!!! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 


_Modified by radgti8v at 7:36 AM 5-13-2009_


----------



## Stuckinthe90s (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (Stuckinthe90s)*


----------



## C0RRAD01 (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (Stuckinthe90s)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re:*


----------



## 95redrado (Jul 13, 2006)

some of my work in progress:


----------



## T3 G60 (Nov 20, 2005)

Hope You Like Them, mine and my brother 94 sherry red pearl


















































































_Modified by T3 G60 at 2:14 PM 5-16-2009_


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: (T3 G60)*





































_Modified by benzivr6 at 4:56 PM 4-19-2010_


----------



## Stuckinthe90s (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (Stuckinthe90s)*

>fresh new pics...


----------



## vdubmike2 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (Stuckinthe90s)*

little more recent, its lower now with different wheels


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

nice.... keep 'em comin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (T3 G60)*


----------



## PrimaVW (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (T3 G60)*


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

back when she was first completed:

last season:
 
 
 
current:


----------



## jimsG60 (Sep 13, 2004)

My precious


----------



## Lorenmws (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: (jimsG60)*

My trash heap at the moment- need new wheels







(thanks PO)


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (jimsG60)*

here is a pic i took of Tony's car yesterday. talk about a clean ass rado!!!


----------



## mackteck (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

almost back together....maybe next weekend...(off to LeMans 24hour tomorrow - so wont be this week!)

























wheels:








(each rim has a different pinup airbrushed)


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (T3 G60)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (PrimaVW)*


----------



## vdubmike2 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (T3 G60)*


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (T3 G60)*

lol... looked in my watched topics, and like thirst 6 recently updated were by crisvr6 on the colors threads, and the corrados/BBS wheels one. Keep up the good work


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (dapucker1)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (g60vwr)*








this is from my country


----------



## Patch27 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (crisvr6)*


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_







this is from my country









*WTF ??????*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (Torsten)*

more wtf


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (crisvr6)*

hideous!!! was it at wörthersee this year ???


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

yes


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (T3 G60)*


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re:  (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_









Definetly SICK!


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (german old school)*

alright, i have seen enough. im gonna get to walmart right after work buying some red paint ...
red is sick !!!!!!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Torsten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_alright, i have seen enough. im gonna get to walmart right after work buying some red paint ...
red is sick !!!!!! 

looks good with your style


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


----------



## GorillaPaws (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*

My turn...


















































_Modified by aeb mk2 at 8:49 PM 6-30-2009_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (aeb mk2)*


----------



## Golomb (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: (crisvr6)*





























http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (T3 G60)*


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

Once more, Kris super low & wide red PERFECTION:
























why not to fit a rear exit exhaust








































engine: 240 bhp n/a
















...and interior








and another one i found:















why can't mine look like that?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (RedYellowWhite)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## emg60vw (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: (crisvr6)*









I know... My stance is HORRIBLE...










_Modified by insyderz808 at 2:04 PM 7-9-2009_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re:*


----------



## patel19 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (SchnellGTi)*


----------



## patel19 (Feb 24, 2005)

*1994 VW Corrado SLC*


8mm spacer in front
15mm in back


----------



## patel19 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: 1994 VW Corrado SLC (patel19)*


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: 1994 VW Corrado SLC (patel19)*

Nice, another Illinois Corrado. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mackteck (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: 1994 VW Corrado SLC (radgti8v)*


----------



## Nuzzi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: 1994 VW Corrado SLC (mackteck)*

i gotta say i really like that c above, im never a fan of two tone but i like this one for some reason


----------



## 93SLCyasee (Jul 22, 2004)

_Modified by 93SLCyasee at 9:57 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## dirty_vr (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (crisvr6)*









redheadrado & me at Pt. Reyes Ol' Skool gtg here in Norcal
(pardon the stance- i live on a hill)
EDIT







: Big ups to the red 16v with the spread in this months PVW. one of my favorite corrados hands down. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











_Modified by dirty_vr at 10:52 AM 7-24-2009_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re:*


----------



## patel19 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

RED


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (patel19)*

lower it


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*boring*


----------



## vdubmike2 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: boring (crisvr6)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*bored*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re:*


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (dapucker1)*

From the RED state... My R&B Corrado in pretty picks
















And more the norm...



















_Modified by hallkbrd at 2:18 PM 8-30-2009_


----------



## 2tone12v (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (hallkbrd)*

my contribution


----------



## rokstar (May 24, 2009)

Dude I love red corradosssssd


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re:*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (rokstar)*


----------



## thepearlblur (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_
















This is so GOOOOOOOOOD http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: (RedYellowWhite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedYellowWhite* »_























This is so GOOOOOOOOOD http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

the same or ?


----------



## 92skirmishgti (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: Re: (crisvr6)*

Here is a shot of mine.


----------



## mackteck (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Re: (92skirmishgti)*

few new ones of mine I took yesterday - (the castle was in the movie 'Braveheart')


----------



## thepearlblur (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Re: (crisvr6)*

yupp same car, have new tire set up in back and camber correction in the front http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
here r some older ones, new ones with the new setup will be on here at some point

















_Modified by thepearlblur at 6:16 PM 9-21-2009_


_Modified by thepearlblur at 6:17 PM 9-21-2009_


----------



## vdubmike2 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: (thepearlblur)*


----------



## 18ToHATE (Mar 13, 2003)

i wanna see more of this one... i def like the fender protector on the rear quarter.. def sweet


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (18ToHATE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18ToHATE* »_i wanna see more of this one... i def like the fender protector on the rear quarter.. def sweet


http://www.corrado-database.nl...=4217


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

soon to be red again?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (jrgrinder)*

cows also like the rado


----------



## DrivenNails (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

Thats a 93 vr? it has a 4 lugs?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

dont know


----------



## DrivenNails (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

is it yours? thats why I was asking.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (DrivenNails)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrivenNails* »_is it yours? thats why I was asking.

Chris may have pictures of EVERY Corrado ever produced...but that doesn't mean he owns all of them, lol


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (RedYellowWhite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrivenNails* »_
is it yours? thats why I was asking. 

nono







i post sometimes pics of rados








yeah nicki like yours


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_
nono







i post sometimes pics of rados








yeah nicki like yours

















...chris u r a genius...and i hate u for making me spend more money with ur photoshop skills,








Btw, could u also erase the rear tow hook?


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)




----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: (Krazee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krazee* »_









Your starting to make special appearances like me huh?


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (benzivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *benzivr6* »_
Your starting to make special appearances like me huh?









Shhh, don't tell'em


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (jrgrinder)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*bump*


----------



## Corrado9A (May 5, 2005)

*Re: bump (crisvr6)*

couple of crappy cellphone shots. right out of the paint shop


----------



## ridefuel (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: bump (Corrado9A)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: bump (ridefuel)*


----------



## VW_Sporting (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: bump (crisvr6)*


----------



## VpfinnersW (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: bump (VW_Sporting)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_Sporting* »_









woah, is this yours? what are you doing messing around with red corrados!
you strike me as a Yellow corrado kinda guy


----------



## VW_Sporting (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: bump (VpfinnersW)*

haha yes that's mine
Got 2 of them now


----------



## VpfinnersW (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: bump (VW_Sporting)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_Sporting* »_haha yes that's mine
Got 2 of them now









oooh maaaannn
your wallet is gonna be hurtin!!!








but that's cool, so now you have one for yourself and one for the miss! you guys could drive around town together and be such a cute corrado couple!


----------



## euro (Feb 5, 2000)

*Re: bump (VpfinnersW)*

Heres some of my car...


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

what happened to my thread title?


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: bump (euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euro* »_Heres some of my car...









Dahlback Corrado? Any videos?


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: bump (VW_Sporting)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_Sporting* »_









nice brakes


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: bump (Krazee)*

Cant wait I'l be able to post my 2nd Flashred in the new year







.


----------



## VW_Sporting (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: bump (Krazee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krazee* »_
nice brakes









Thanks








It has few goodies in it


----------



## KRUSTYLECLOWN (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (dapucker1)*

here the picture of my 2 tornado red corrado, 1 1990 g60 sunroofless /leather interior...and the other one 1990 g60 sunroof /dot red and black leather seat
and my wife 2008 passat

















_Modified by KRUSTYLECLOWN at 2:25 PM 10-25-2009_


_Modified by KRUSTYLECLOWN at 2:26 PM 10-25-2009_


----------



## DrivenNails (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: (thepearlblur)*

Lancaster college, and nice car!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (jrgrinder)*


----------



## karlorado (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

First pics I've posted of my car, enjoy


































_Modified by karlorado at 7:43 PM 11-3-2009_


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*FV-QR*

holy **** that's alot of red! looks great though love the front end look... and that rear view mirror. Why haven't you posted before, did you just finish the car up as a project or something? Just curious.


----------



## karlorado (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (itskmill06)*

Hey thanks! The mirror matches the knee bars, inner door triangles and grab handles. I really haven't done anything to the car besides 'bolt ons'. Look for a build thread later this winter.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (jrgrinder)*


----------



## USOPHUNKE (Aug 31, 2003)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

I prob can help keep this going... few of my ride!
[URL]http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/74/l_edf5187174d8f7e9c4069cb70f261a7a.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]
[IMG]http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/87/l_f18d2e04c5f491be23347c73a15602f1.jpg 

















































one of my coupe... which im hoping to trade for another rado soon...
















old pic 
















from 2 weeks ago..


----------



## AceWaters (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## USOPHUNKE (Aug 31, 2003)

*Re: (AceWaters)*


----------



## 2tone12v (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (USOPHUNKE)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (2tone12v)*

nice car man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (2tone12v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2tone12v* »_

















Wow







If only those sideskirts were missing this would have been among my 10 best red C's...Gotta to love those Kerscher's







Very nice indeed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2tone12v (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (RedYellowWhite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_nice car man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *RedYellowWhite* »_
Wow







If only those sideskirts were missing this would have been among my 10 best red C's...Gotta to love those Kerscher's







Very nice indeed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










i just bought it a few months back and fixed *ALOT* of things on that car, many sleepless nights and alot of $. sideskirts where on when i got it and now that i have decided to store it to restore and improve at a later time the rear valance and sideskirts will be gone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , and instead a pair of ABT sides with shaved line.
my parts list is very extensive and the parts collection has begun





























i'm really happy to have got rid of the rs's i bought to cause i like the Kerscher's alot better
_Modified by 2tone12v at 10:11 PM 11-10-2009_


_Modified by 2tone12v at 10:15 PM 11-10-2009_


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (RedYellowWhite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedYellowWhite* »_
Wow







If only those sideskirts were missing this would have been among my 10 best red C's...Gotta to love those Kerscher's







Very nice indeed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah and Staggered wheels. Why drag more weight and TECHNICALLY make ur car handle worse?


----------



## 2tone12v (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_
Yeah and Staggered wheels. Why drag more weight and TECHNICALLY make ur car handle worse? 


i don't track the car it is just what i like on certain cars but it actually handles better than what you might think, you know it's mostly the driver and you just gotta respect your limits http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (USOPHUNKE)*


----------



## beckyg60 (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (RedYellowWhite)*



RedYellowWhite said:


> pretty sure this was what my car used to look like.
> now:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (beckyg60)*

Looks good Becky http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mine as it awaits some more power, less weight, new management and track prep for next year. 












_Modified by [email protected] at 6:34 PM 11-17-2009_


----------



## beckyg60 (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD ([email protected])*



[email protected] said:


> Looks good Becky http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> Mine as it awaits some more power, less weight, new management and track prep for next year.
> QUOTE]
> thanks! I'm at a cross roads. I think it's maxed out HPwise unless I wanna change the motor now. But, i still wanna pop the hood and have it look like a good old g60 motor. . . .
> ...


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (beckyg60)*

^ you know you could lysholm it and get some more pony's out of it







car looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Cant wait to see your new setup Noah!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (vaporado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beckyg60* »_
thanks! I'm at a cross roads. I think it's maxed out HPwise unless I wanna change the motor now. But, i still wanna pop the hood and have it look like a good old g60 motor. . . .







ongoing projects these things are.

BVH, 2.0 ABA block, 034 standalone, Lysholm should get you a bit more power. Or you can always pick up a 2nd one and drop a 1.8T in it to get your power fixx









_Quote, originally posted by *vaporado* »_
Cant wait to see your new setup Noah!

Me either...Big winter plans now that I have it up at the shop with box's of parts


----------



## emg60vw (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD ([email protected])*










These skirts are ok... but abt reps will look so much better. i am getting me a set of them too.


----------



## beckyg60 (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
BVH, 2.0 ABA block, 034 standalone, Lysholm should get you a bit more power. Or you can always pick up a 2nd one and drop a 1.8T in it to get your power fixx










thats what everyone does though







i think i might just stay at the point where if you're checking under my hood, for all you know, it's stock. If i ever get to the point where I can get another though, i'd loooooove to mod the crap out of it!!! i'll always need my g60 though


----------



## Choppa6 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (beckyg60)*

Here's my G60! WIP! And I love it!!!


----------



## RatCityBowlers (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (Choppa6)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (USOPHUNKE)*


----------



## g60adi (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


----------



## VW uber alles (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (g60adi)*



















































_Modified by VW uber alles at 11:22 PM 11-24-2009_


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (2tone12v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2tone12v* »_

















Dude....not even gonna hate on those sideskirts. The whole package looks ****ing stellar. Love it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*bored*








">


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: bored (crisvr6)*



crisvr6[IMG said:


> http://s7.directupload.net/images/091126/3aksnpxl.jpg[/IMG]


^^








Chris, do you have more pics of this one (front & rear views maybe) ???


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: bored (RedYellowWhite)*

only a older pic


----------



## vdubkid1972 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: bored (RedYellowWhite)*

just repainted mine tornado red today, its not 100 percent perfect, but much better than what it was
























but this was it before it was resprayed
























_Modified by vdubkid1972 at 9:30 PM 11-29-2009_


_Modified by vdubkid1972 at 9:34 PM 11-29-2009_


----------



## drkreign (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: (2tone12v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2tone12v* »_

















Why all the hate on the skirts? Skirts seem to look good imho. I think what throws off the look is the front end is more Euro look and the side skirts is more tuner look. I say throw on a RS front end and it'd be set.
Just my $.02


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (drkreign)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drkreign* »_
Why all the hate on the skirts? Skirts seem to look good imho. I think what throws off the look is the front end is more Euro look and the side skirts is more tuner look. I say throw on a RS front end and it'd be set.
Just my $.02

^^For heavens sake, please don't ruin the car with an RS front...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (drkreign)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drkreign* »_
Why all the hate on the skirts? Skirts seem to look good imho. I think what throws off the look is the front end is more Euro look and the side skirts is more tuner look. I say throw on a RS front end and it'd be set.
Just my $.02

i dont hate it







that style looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MojoRadoGuy (Jun 3, 2009)

hey guys heres mine right after i got it from the paint shop


----------



## MojoRadoGuy (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## MojoRadoGuy (Jun 3, 2009)

and heres the same car before paint and on the first day i got it, before headlights fogs and turn were replaced


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2tone12v* »_



















dude that is the first time i've EVER seen those skirts look GOOD on a corrado. i love that look. i wish i could pull it off.


----------



## 2tone12v (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

thanks everyone on the comments but an RS front will not happen, there's plans for this car but the front is going to stay and the skirts will be changed, etc........








again thanks for the good comments, makes me like my C more and more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_










I have the feeling this car ^^ is actually that (see below - Kris from Belgium) today:








crisvr6, can u confirm???


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

yep, it is his car, old style


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (RedYellowWhite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedYellowWhite* »_
I have the feeling this car ^^ is actually that (see below - Kris from Belgium) today:


yes same car look at the hood vents and sparco seats and cage also cage pretty sure same number plate on the back.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (RedYellowWhite)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (tachycardia)*


----------



## karlorado (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (dapucker1)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (karlorado)*


----------



## 2925 (Dec 11, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (2925)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## msuperbauer (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (msuperbauer)*



msuperbauer said:


> Heres my contribution (to keep this thread going) My Corrado through the years..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## V8Star (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_ 










"Hey we stole your tires but left your rims"


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

yeah, and only the left side ?


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


----------



## VeedubR6 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*

it's mostly red...anyone selling a flash front bumper?


----------



## 2L16VTurbo (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: (thevisualedge)*

This thread delivers!
Here's me:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_

















Perfect!!!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## vwchlng (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (vwchlng)*


----------



## patel19 (Feb 24, 2005)

_Modified by patel19 at 4:58 PM 1-21-2010_


----------



## V8Star (Jun 27, 2007)

OK Cris.. Pic request..
Do you have any more pics of either of these?
Do you know if these are Beetle RSI wheels on this first one?


----------



## ChrisVRsix (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: screw the haters...... RED THREAD (dapucker1)*

I love my red C and i love this thread, Nice too see what my car would look like on various wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (V8Star)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V8Star* »_OK Cris.. Pic request..
Do you have any more pics of either of these?
Do you know if these are Beetle RSI wheels on this first one?


the 2 rado are there with the white steelies, the other i have to look


----------



## twinrado (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I love red rado's


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re:*


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Re: (vdubCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubCorrado* »_
some magazine article review i have somewhere...










...from the 1992 "fired-up fours" car & driver magazine comparo.


----------



## mackteck (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (V8Star)*

the second car with the steelies/ speedlines is owned by a guy called Cliff, you can find him on http://www.vagdrivers.net, (his username is Cliff too)

_Quote, originally posted by *V8Star* »_OK Cris.. Pic request..
Do you have any more pics of either of these?
Do you know if these are Beetle RSI wheels on this first one?


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

dang this thread makes me happy... i havn't looked at it months. I CAN'T WAIT FOR WINTER TO BE OVER


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (dapucker1)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*up*


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: up (crisvr6)*
























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## snowbird (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

I love this pic


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

why ?


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

Here are the Red Corrados i built over the years


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (REPOMAN)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## KATAryna (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re:*

my stolen corrado


----------



## emg60vw (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: Re: (KATAryna)*









this picture always makes me laugh. the way it was taken makes it look like it is a hotwheels car...











_Modified by insyderzG60 at 9:14 AM 2-25-2010_


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (VolksAddict)*

My Newest one








Soon to be daily, May have new engine in this weekend.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Toffeerado)*


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_









Damn this is an awesome pic those headlights are killing it though.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Toffeerado)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## VLub13 (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

















Mine! Factory Gold Speedlines


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (VLub13)*


----------



## MexicanPsycho (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Toffeerado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_My Newest one







Soon to be daily, May have new engine in this weekend. 









now lol


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Toffeerado)*


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tachycardia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tachycardia* »_
















PERFECT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (RedYellowWhite)*


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*

Mine


----------



## red85GTi (Feb 25, 2005)

My burnt diesel


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: (red85GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *red85GTi* »_My burnt diesel









yikes, what happend?


----------



## mk2vdubber (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: (carsluTT)*

couple of mine before i took it out to wash it


----------



## Corrado9A (May 5, 2005)

*Re: (mk2vdubber)*

some more...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (dapucker1)*


----------



## benjamin bufford blue (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

I love red, gotta be the best color. Let's see some more. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## red85GTi (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (carsluTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carsluTT* »_
yikes, what happend? 

G60 burnt up the engine bay so I threw a 1.9TD in it








it won't burn again though


----------



## Tomandante (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (red85GTi)*

Mine again


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Tomandante)*


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_
































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Someday...


----------



## msuperbauer (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (msuperbauer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *msuperbauer* »_Heres my contribution (to keep this thread going) My Corrado through the years..









































Only real changes are suspension and wheels.. If it isn't broke, don't fix it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

March, 2010, Changed up the wheels!



























_Modified by msuperbauer at 7:36 PM 3-21-2010_


----------



## Ladron03 (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (benjamin bufford blue)*

wow.. there is a lot of great looking corrados.. i really need to finish mine.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: up (crisvr6)*


----------



## King_de_ROM (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## King_de_ROM (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (King_de_ROM)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: up (crisvr6)*


































_Modified by RedYellowWhite at 11:29 PM 4-24-2010_


_Modified by RedYellowWhite at 11:32 PM 4-24-2010_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: up (crisvr6)*


----------



## MOVMX Racer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: up (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_










Every day that tow truck drives by. Waiting. He knows that it is a Corrado.


----------



## beckyg60 (Oct 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

just got new wheels on my red rado


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (beckyg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beckyg60* »_just got new wheels on my red rado

































^^Looks great, well done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thevisualedge (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (RedYellowWhite)*


----------



## Tomandante (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (thevisualedge)*


----------



## MexicanPsycho (Apr 10, 2004)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> is that yours nick ?


 No...mine will have shaved rear emblems and the tow hook deleted


----------



## karlorado (Nov 13, 2008)

Just a few from the full photoshoot  





































full set here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/2lowcoupedoor/sets/72157624037520754/


----------



## PrimaVW (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## hi_racing (Jul 6, 2004)

Blast from the past here -- went out and sat in the old girl today... Still haven't done any work on her. Still hasn't been started since August 2003. Sure will be glad when we move back in a house and I have a reasonably secure garage to put her in, get my tools out of storage and get back to work on her. It's a shame to let her sit, but at least I still have a Corrado!  Click for the fullsize version.



Peace!
HI Racing


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Chris its Sunday...shouldn't you upgrade


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

www.vwteam.com


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

My old one (I have a TT now). I sure miss it.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## oem60 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

www.vw-tuningpage.de


----------



## C0RRAD01 (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## Nuzzi (Oct 18, 2001)

seeing some of these pics makes me want to paint mine red again, it was originally tornado red but is currently in primer with plans to do a dark shade of silver/grey. ugh deciscions:banghead:


----------



## cshevlin (Oct 20, 2002)

Since she's all waxed up


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## redrocket18 (Nov 5, 2009)

Its a work in progress but here is a quick pic.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

]


----------



## coullster (Oct 3, 2008)

My VRT.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

coullster said:


> My VRT.


Very nice... :thumbup:



coullster said:


> My VRT.


^^Lancia Integralle wheels??? (Compomotive?) That's a first


----------



## coullster (Oct 3, 2008)

Compo's mate. Apparently the only set in the world this spec. My favourite wheel of all time. 

Another few pics, not cheeky plate. Cars currently getting a GT3582r plumbed in.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*some more...*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## MexicanPsycho (Apr 10, 2004)




----------



## coullster (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

www.sebboonline.de


----------



## Rento_VW (Jul 1, 2007)

King_de_ROM said:


>





King_de_ROM said:


>


If that is your girl, you're a winner in my book. Gorgeous and cute.


----------



## MK2 GTi 8v (Jan 30, 2003)

*I'm selling my*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Corr...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## VWDugan (Mar 22, 2001)

hey ive got a red one.... just traded my jetta 2.0T for it....a little rough around the edges but it has potential


----------



## Corrado9A (May 5, 2005)

time for whoring new action pics


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

^^Those are beautiful photos :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Corrado9A (May 5, 2005)

the fist two pics from this last response i think are from the same car now sporting the Integrale rims


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

^^ Just wow  
That's a masterpiece :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

www.juststance.com


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> nicki here one for you :laugh:


  :beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

that ass is what your car should look like :laugh:


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

now I know what I'm doing with my extra plate tub I think 
color match


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> that ass is what your car should look like :laugh:


 It's like that but I now painted black my previous colour-coded rear number plate surround panel (kinda prefer it with the all-red taillights) and I don't have the exhaust cut-out shaved/filled  

EDIT: oh, and of course my wheels are not that wide/poke like that, lol


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

ya, i mean the wheels


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Still not finished: 






































and a p-chop by Cris


----------



## Turbonegro77 (Jun 20, 2010)

Corrado9A said:


>


 
this corrado turns out to be familiar to me .


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


>


^^    This one has been my inspiration all along and the reason I decided to respray/keep mine red :thumbup:


_Is the owner a member on Vortex if anyone knows?_ 


Thanks for those pics Cris, new desktop background  :thumbup:


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

^^^ opcorn:


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

Turbonegro77 said:


> this corrado turns out to be familiar to me .


 do you also do oil changes without jackin ur car up??


----------



## EnIgMa '06 (May 13, 2004)

MexicanPsycho said:


>


Damn...doppelganger


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## ibri (Aug 31, 2010)

*my rado*


----------



## ibri (Aug 31, 2010)

Hungarian VW -tem  the half group


----------



## corradokreep (Jul 23, 2004)

ibri said:


>


 That looks purple to me... :sly::sly::sly: 

And your pictures take FOREVER to load...


----------



## ibri (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## ibri (Aug 31, 2010)

corradokreep said:


> That looks purple to me... :sly::sly::sly:
> 
> And your pictures take FOREVER to load...


 It's red! you regard it as purple because of the effect! Sorry for hte big pics:banghead:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

corradokreep said:


> That looks purple to me... :sly::sly::sly:...





ibri said:


> It's red! you regard it as purple because of the effect!...


 No its not :sly: 
"corradokreep" is right, its not Tornado red or Flash red so its NOT red  

My guess is that its either LC3Y or LC3U...


----------



## KRUSTYLECLOWN (Jan 9, 2009)

*picture from this afternoon*

i take a last drive this afternoon in old Québec city before winter


----------



## ibri (Aug 31, 2010)

You're right!LC3U the code!!In the database is"Dark burgundy pearl effect"But we call this red at us 
sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

great shot chris... thanks!:beer:


----------



## Choppa6 (Jan 9, 2009)

Love me some Red!


----------



## vdubkid1972 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## El Groso (May 29, 2008)

^^^ OMfG


----------



## 240z (Aug 22, 2009)

Took a few panoramas at H2O, cool to see so many Corrados in one spot.


----------



## vdubkid1972 (Aug 14, 2006)

sweet pics 240z :thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Never seen anything like it^^:
























































































































That is the same car in every pic, amazing Corrado :thumbup:...somebody is a wheel whore :sly:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## VW_Sporting (Aug 27, 2003)




----------



## Ladron03 (Aug 16, 2004)

*were can i can get this grill*



crisvr6 said:


> i know  and that look is the best for it


anyone know were i can buy this grill ... i like it alot!


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Ladron03 said:


> anyone know were i can buy this grill ... i like it alot!


^^Custom made...He made it 5 years ago (I actually talked to the owner of the above Corrado and he's from the UK btw ). 

Search for user name "Forty-Six and 2". He had one for sale in the Corrado classifieds here on Vortex not too long ago


----------



## Ladron03 (Aug 16, 2004)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^Custom made...He made it 5 years ago (I actually talked to the owner of the above Corrado and he's from the UK btw ).
> 
> Search for user name "Forty-Six and 2". He had one for sale in the Corrado classifieds here on Vortex not too long ago


thanks so much redyellowwhite..... i apprecaite the help... :thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Ladron03 said:


> thanks so much redyellowwhite..... i apprecaite the help... :thumbup:


No problem...


----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

crisvr6 said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

^:thumbup:


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

vaporado said:


> Red sucks, jk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is this a maroon color?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*up*


----------



## MexicanPsycho (Apr 10, 2004)




----------



## karlorado (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

burtondk12 said:


>


^^ Awesome :thumbup:
Hi-res?


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

flickr.com/jgodin it'll be on there somewhere.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

static.flickr.com


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

not mine but i'll show some love for a fellow Lancaster local :wave:


----------



## dfuze1 (Apr 15, 2010)

^Any one knows how wide is the wheels above?^ Freakn, Freakn AMAZING. I know they're 15's. Anyhow, full specs plz if any has em. Brand, everything....again Amazing.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

running 11's and a little camber on the rear.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

dfuze1 said:


> ^Any one knows how wide is the wheels above?^ Freakn, Freakn AMAZING. I know they're 15's. Anyhow, full specs plz if any has em. Brand, everything....again Amazing.





DUBZAK said:


> running 11's and a little camber on the rear.



Actually Will, he's running those Custom Image 3pc splits in 9x15'' et15 front (with 10mm spacers) and 10x15'' et10 rear with 195/45 front & 215/40 rear tyres. He's on FK Konigsport coilovers (stage 2 springs and helpers removed). There are also Eibach Pro camber bolts up front and MasonTech rear axle alignment plates at the rear....


No, I don't know him personally, It's all in the Dec.2010 PVW issue where this Corrado is featured


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

I believe his last set were 11's, or I misread the speedhunters article. Car is sick either way though. :beer:


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

DUBZAK said:


> I believe his last set were 11's, or I misread the speedhunters article. Car is sick either way though. :beer:


That a different car you're speaking of. 
This is a westside car, your thinking of the red 16v with sparcos hood and vents that's been around for ages, no??? with black center wheels.
Sounds like this is the car your mistaking it for it has 11"s had


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

yup, I don't know how I had a case of mistaken identity.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

www.corrado-database.nl


----------



## dfuze1 (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks for the insights guys. This car ^ is just amazing, i had to know! lol :thumbup:


----------



## mackteck (Oct 4, 2005)

brrrrr - It's -4 C here


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

www.wolfsgruppe.pl


----------



## Choppa6 (Jan 9, 2009)

mackteck said:


> brrrrr - It's -4 C here


 That is the best scenery with a Corrado EVER! 
Just Beautiful!


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

kill that painted badges grill no corrado looks good with painted unless its a dark colored car.


----------



## Ladron03 (Aug 16, 2004)

plus one with TOFFEE:thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

:thumbup:
^^New background...sorry James :laugh:


----------



## Tomandante (Jan 30, 2004)

I love this shot of my car. ic:


----------



## Tom T. (Dec 30, 1999)

Here is my red 1993 SLC with over 208K miles:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

photobucket


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

Cris,

any pics of the interior of that car?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


>


 :thumbup:

I want his grille :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

.static.flickr.com


----------



## vrsick007 (Oct 27, 2007)

*perfect timing*

I just picked up this one this morning! It was gonna be for parts but now it looks like im gonna do yet another build!


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> there is not much interior


^^Such a pity 

At least get rid of the gearknob boot and that floor mat is just stupid :sly:


----------



## Tomandante (Jan 30, 2004)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^Such a pity
> 
> At least get rid of the gearknob boot and that floor mat is just stupid :sly:


Or do it right and get a CAE shifter. 

Also, not trying to hate. But is he trying to make his corrado a Ferrari? 

I don't thing the corrado was designed by Pininfarina. :what:


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

what's with the top straps of the harnesses... very supportive huh


----------



## rollo (Aug 13, 2000)

Tomandante said:


> I don't thing the corrado was designed by Pininfarina. :what:


I wondered the same there, but if you look real close it says something else, in the style of the Pininfarina script. I think maybe "westside 2010"?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157625838636696/

I don't get the Ferrari thing at all, kinda detracts. Sick looking car all the same, lot of work there.


----------



## El Groso (May 29, 2008)

vrsick007 said:


> I just picked up this one this morning! It was gonna be for parts but now it looks like im gonna do yet another build!


Nice save.. :beer:


----------



## yakkowitt (Jun 21, 2010)

[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/VTycU.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## redrocket18 (Nov 5, 2009)

She has came a long way but is finally looking better
When i bought her








And to this day


----------



## s.l.c. (Aug 4, 2008)

Bump cause am looking at buying a red or black rado


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

looks more like purple ?


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

I liked that red car then I didnt after seeing all the fake carbon fiber wrap got tired of italian theme german car, paint on tires and 2 diff tire brands. 
but all that stuff just comes off


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

wheres the purple thread then


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

dubbed_up_daz said:


> wheres the purple thread then


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4315253-Purple-Corrado-s-post-them-up


----------



## Teedubya (Dec 17, 2005)

Just found these old pictures of my first Corrado and scanned them off. It has since left this world, but the pictures bring back fond memories.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

www.youtube.com


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

cris any pictures of a red corrado with the hole behind the handle shave but the handle still present>?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


>


 Damn, you're fast...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

stop sleeping nicky :laugh::laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> stop sleeping nicky :laugh::laugh:


 What's "sleep"? :sly:........:laugh: 
Junior doesn't let us sleep :banghead:.....


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


>


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

:beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

its your car


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> its your car


 Really?....


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

Rallye 1.8T said:


>


Sunroof ............. OPEN!


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Wirbelsturm.VW said:


> Sunroof ............. OPEN!


Not even on car :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

OEM!!!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

its not oem, there are some aftermarket screws in the front bumper and a oem corrado runs without a trailer :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> its not oem, there are some aftermarket screws in the front bumper and a oem corrado runs without a trailer :laugh:


:laugh: ...not sure about the last one though


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

crisvr6 said:


>


Oh Snap! He changed his wheels!:what:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Krazee said:


> Oh Snap! He changed his wheels!:what:


Yeah, Oettingers looked really good on his...RS's are nice too tho, lol :laugh:


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Yeah, Oettingers looked really good on his...RS's are nice too tho, lol :laugh:


I'll be honest, I think the OEs made his car stand out from the crowd.

His car just looks "normal" now...


----------



## C0RRAD01 (Sep 21, 2002)

Krazee said:


> I'll be honest, I think the OEs made his car stand out from the crowd.
> 
> His car just looks "normal" now...


I still have the Oettingers i won't be selling them. I agree they just make the car look normal...for now. Going to rock them like this for the summer. They will look different next summer


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

C0RRAD01 said:


> *I still have the Oettingers i won't be selling them*. I agree they just make the car look normal...for now. Going to rock them like this for the summer. They will look different next summer


phew!


----------



## Corrado9A (May 5, 2005)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Corrado9A said:


>


Nice :thumbup:

First wheels (RH ZW1s???) looked better IMHO


----------



## Corrado9A (May 5, 2005)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Nice :thumbup:
> 
> First wheels (RH ZW1s???) looked better IMHO


ET on those wheels was 35, plus I couldn't live with the adapters on top of that


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## El Groso (May 29, 2008)

Beautiful pics..


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

^^Breathtaking, absolutely perfect!!! :thumbup:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Best pics I've seen taken on here period. Perfect background, perfect Corrado (minus the powerplant). I might just have to take my car off my computer background.


----------



## Tomandante (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

cstanley19 said:


> Best pics I've seen taken on here period. Perfect background, perfect Corrado (minus the powerplant). I might just have to take my car off my computer background.


Powerplant and NA lip. :thumbdown: Besides that car is super clean.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

dogger said:


> Powerplant and NA lip. :thumbdown: Besides that car is super clean.


NA lip is excused since until now it was the only option for not scrapping when static low...Until now, 'cause SpoonFedTuning came with the solution - 70mm lip :thumbup:

"Powerplant": judjing from the Czech plates, it could easily be a 16V,not a G60......

:laugh:


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

No comparison to pictures from above--I'm almost embarrassed to post these...


Corrado--M3-2011-3 by wayne92SLC, on Flickr


Corrado--M3-2011-5 by wayne92SLC, on Flickr

Came in third in SMF (out of 4 entries ). I was the only guy on street tires--I like to bring a knife to a gun fight...

-Wayne


----------



## Sport Vag (Jun 21, 2011)

Corrado9A said:


>


Con que para CCE no y para vwvortex si, eh!!


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


>


^^KRIS's 'Rado from Belgium.....:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Currently for sale: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CORRADO-VR6-Turbo-/170665530042?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item27bc7552ba


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


>


^^Damn 

Isn't that Mason-Tech's Corrado??? I don't recall having THs tho 

I think I've read that he sold it...so maybe the new wheels are the current owner's addition - looks amazing anyhow (minus the bags, lol )


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^Damn
> 
> Isn't that Mason-Tech's Corrado??? I don't recall having THs tho
> 
> I think I've read that he sold it...so maybe the new wheels are the current owner's addition - looks amazing anyhow (minus the bags, lol )


No thats Grants car. (Burtondk12 i think) Hes from CT. Clean car tho


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

eurosportgti said:


> No thats Grants car. (Burtondk12 i think) Hes from CT.


Thanks Adam  :beer:




eurosportgti said:


> Clean car tho


For sure it is :thumbup:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Thanks Adam  :beer:


No prob. Same car that was posted a few pages back just on new wheels


----------



## Das_Boost (Sep 25, 2004)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Isn't that Mason-Tech's Corrado??? I don't recall having THs tho
> 
> I think I've read that he sold it...so maybe the new wheels are the current owner's addition - looks amazing anyhow (minus the bags, lol )
> 
> ...


this WAS Scott Mason's car, he sold it to Grant who changed rims, removed the hood and wipers, and some other little things. :beer: 

ps, i miss working on that car...


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

Das_Boost said:


> this WAS Scott Mason's car, he sold it to Grant who changed rims, removed the hood and wipers, and some other little things. :beer:
> 
> ps, i miss working on that car...


Im pretty sure Grant bought the car off some kid in jersey. Hes had it for a while, while mason-techs car was still for sale


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Das_Boost said:


> this WAS Scott Mason's car, he sold it to Grant who changed rims, removed the hood and wipers, and some other little things. :beer:
> 
> ps, i miss working on that car...





eurosportgti said:


> Im pretty sure Grant bought the car off some kid in jersey. Hes had it for a while, while mason-techs car was still for sale


 The engine & bay looks identical to Mason Tech's Corrado...maybe I'm wrong tho


----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

RedYellowWhite said:


> The engine & bay looks identical to Mason Tech's Corrado...maybe I'm wrong tho


i was thinking the same thing. didn't it (the mason-tech one) have some 6 spoke borbet's at h20 last year?


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

RedYellowWhite said:


> The engine & bay looks identical to Mason Tech's Corrado...maybe I'm wrong tho


That 150% scootermans old car with Black Canadian/Euro Recaro interior and all the custom ONE OFF engine bits.
Heres scootermans car it even has the same bumper sag 








heres his engine bay 
















and interior


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

My bad. Looks like im wrong. I do know that Grant did have a red one on TH lines tho


----------



## Das_Boost (Sep 25, 2004)

Toffeerado said:


> That 150% scootermans old car with Black Canadian/Euro Recaro interior and all the custom ONE OFF engine bits.


i spent a number of hours under the hood with Scott as he was building that. i know that engine bay almost as good as he does. as toffee said it, that is without a doubt Scotts old car on different rims. however, i was not sure who he sold it to, so i was taking eurosports info that Grant was the buyer, in that i am wrong.

the bumper sag is from an old accident prior to Scotts ownership. it was fixed, but it is not 100% straight and he did what he could to make it better. this was one of the reasons that he ultimately decided to sell it after completion.


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

Heres Grants car.........


----------



## the_mad_rabbit (Aug 10, 2003)

I'll play:










My paint is more pink than red now though 

-AJ


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

Das_Boost said:


> i spent a number of hours under the hood with Scott as he was building that. i know that engine bay almost as good as he does. as toffee said it, that is without a doubt Scotts old car on different rims. however, i was not sure who he sold it to, so i was taking eurosports info that Grant was the buyer, in that i am wrong.
> 
> the bumper sag is from an old accident prior to Scotts ownership. it was fixed, but it is not 100% straight and he did what he could to make it better. this was one of the reasons that he ultimately decided to sell it after completion.


I was wrong. Grant sold his tornado red corrado and bought mason-techs. My bad. His old car was very simular:thumbup:


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

Looks like I better buy me a corrado! :thumbup:


----------



## Psycho-KnighT (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi, my name is Arik, i'm a new guy from Israel. 
here is my rado (still lot's of things to do.. )























































and my last creation:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Psycho-KnighT said:


> Hi, my name is Arik, i'm a new guy from Israel.
> here is my rado (still lot's of things to do.. )...


Hi Arik :wave:
Its me Nick aka "Tornado" from Corrado-database, we spoke a few times there 

Nice C and welcome here


----------



## vwrabbit87 (Sep 9, 2005)

Here's a few quick shots of mine :beer:


----------



## Hidrorayo (Sep 3, 2007)

vwrabbit87 said:


> Here's a few quick shots of mine :beer:


I :heart: your corrado.


----------



## vwbotbot (Nov 6, 2005)

newest addition to the family


----------



## vdubkid1972 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## krazy4dubz (Dec 14, 2002)

WOW!!  I really like this one. ^^^^^


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

^^Damn, that looks amazing  and the photos are really good :thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Pics "stolen" from Sam's "Sbatens" Facebook album from the MIVW event :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

www.vwspeed.nl


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

mmm fresh paint.... More pictures this weekend.:thumbup:


----------



## mik3d (May 18, 2006)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

www.vwfanatics.nl


----------



## venomx (Mar 20, 2008)

very good corrados red


----------



## venomx (Mar 20, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


>


 I love this red, red is that tornado - flash?


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

crisvr6 said:


> ]


 
Love it and should have bought it from Scott!


----------



## Colt556 (Apr 19, 2004)

Some VERY NICE Red Rados posted! I need to get off my butt and post some pics of my 92 SLCs. I have one very nice red one and a decent black dly driver. Pics up soon.... :thumbup::beer:


----------



## mik3d (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

crisvr6 said:


>



Does anyone know the specs on these wheels and tires?


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

Just found this I believe its the same car.


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

^^^ such a nice car only thing i dislike is the exhaust tip--sticks out way to far

Love the all red theme below:thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Radvr6T said:


> ...Love the all red theme below:thumbup:


^^Terrible IMO :thumbdown:


----------



## Froshizzl (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)




----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^Terrible IMO :thumbdown:


onlything that does jive is he rear plate recess--should be black


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Radvr6T said:


> onlything that does jive is he rear plate recess--should be black


Personally I don't mind the colour-coded rear plate tub - what bothers me in that example are the colour-coded Porsche wheels, they just look weird/out of place...


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Personally I don't mind the colour-coded rear plate tub - what bothers me in that example are the colour-coded Porsche wheels, they just look weird/out of place...


I can agree with you there, for this car that style of wheel doesn't suit the color- matched look:beer:

one of our local red vrs that took 1st at GC 2011=


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Radvr6T said:


> ...one of our local red vrs that took 1st at GC 2011=


^^  Now you're talking :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

photobucket.com


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

RED FTW










 :heart: ic: :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

crisvr6 said:


>


thanks guys. not gonna aloud in this thread next year  see you guys at h2o 2012


----------



## VAN CAN (Jul 4, 2010)

^^ nice:heart:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

burtondk12 said:


> thanks guys. not gonna aloud in this thread next year  see you guys at h2o 2012


Is english your second language?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

JamesS said:


> Is english your second language?


and your 1. job is defeatist


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

JamesS said:


> Is english your second language?


i was on my phone you dousche.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

burtondk12 said:


> i was on my phone you dousche.


Learn to use a phone properly, douche.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

JamesS, please don't get this thread locked...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

RedYellowWhite said:


> JamesS, please don't get this thread locked...


then i make a new one :laugh:


----------



## VeeSLCdub (Sep 29, 2010)

*wheels*



crisvr6 said:


> and your 1. job is defeatist


What wheels are those? Brand? Name? Sorry for double post!


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

VeeSLCdub said:


> What wheels are those? Brand? Name? Sorry for double post!


TSW venom


----------



## Hidrorayo (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

Hidrorayo said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## Hidrorayo (Sep 3, 2007)

Here's the last one from the cruise.


----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

do i spy french spec fogs? ^^ opcorn:


----------



## Hidrorayo (Sep 3, 2007)

Wirbelsturm.VW said:


> do i spy french spec fogs? ^^ opcorn:


Yep they are. I :heart: them.

I also have a brand new set in their box. 
I'm going to hoard them till the end of time. :laugh:
They are way too nice to be installed.


----------



## JonD91 (Aug 18, 2011)

crisvr6 said:


>


Am I looking at porn?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

JonD91 said:


> Am I looking at porn?


Yes :laugh:


----------



## snowbird (Aug 25, 2000)

wow. insanely nice shots! :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

JonD91 said:


> Am I looking at porn?


nope


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Yes :laugh:


I have to say your car has come a long way my dude:thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

eurosportgti said:


> I have to say your car has come a long way my dude:thumbup:


The above ain't mine tho... 


Neither is this:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

RedYellowWhite said:


> The above ain't mine tho...


LOL. I know. Just sayin:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

eurosportgti said:


> LOL. I know. Just sayin:laugh::thumbup:


Lol, thanks then :beer:
Wish mine was that clean


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

snowbird said:


> wow. insanely nice shots! :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## Hidrorayo (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## krazy4dubz (Dec 14, 2002)

Sorry if this is a double post but I really dig this.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

JonD91 said:


> Am I looking at porn?



YEP


----------



## kirade (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

That's the 2nd red Corrado I see with Rottiforms in just a few days...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## LouGarou (Jul 27, 2011)

*Here is my 90's Rado*


VOLKSWAGEN CORRADO G60. by MAD'ART STUDIO PHOTOGRAPHY., on Flickr


AFTERNOON FUN. by MAD'ART STUDIO PHOTOGRAPHY., on Flickr


iRIDE VEE DUB AND U? by MAD'ART STUDIO PHOTOGRAPHY., on Flickr


----------



## LouGarou (Jul 27, 2011)

*Specifications here:*

New HALO headlights, Crystal clear LED tail lights (pic soon) and just order the turn signals light (clear) from Zeb 
Also, a VR6 swap with OBD 2 chipped and race headers.
14sec 1/4 mile on a semi-slick tires.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

This is the thread you are looking for: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4839833-The-Weirdest-Corrado-s-post-them-up/page2


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

that one is not weird


----------



## mcbroom70 (Aug 21, 2010)

Not the prettiest but hey its a Corrado and its red


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Corrado9A (May 5, 2005)

a few pics from today


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

Corrado9A said:


> a few pics from today


Nice pics! I need a satalite like that for my tv :laugh:


----------



## 90GreenG60 (Nov 20, 2001)

What it looked liked before a tree branch landed on the hood and went through the windshield :banghead:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

90GreenG60 said:


> What it looked liked before a tree branch landed on the hood and went through the windshield :banghead:...







Corrado9A said:


> a few pics from today...


^^Nice :thumbup:...but I liked the other wheels more


----------



## Corrado9A (May 5, 2005)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^Nice :thumbup:...but I liked the other wheels more


I know you did, but it rides so much better on this wheels and most importantly, my wife approves these wheel so much more that it gives me room for other improvements to come


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

I love CH's. Car looks perfect! :thumbup:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## KATAryna (Jan 7, 2010)

bati's corr


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

KATAryna said:


> bati's corr


Sick Corrado and wheels :thumbup:

Weird looking headlights  E-codes with custom fitted projectors???


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

Ferrari Badges but not ferrari wheels what is that all about?


RedYellowWhite said:


> E-codes with custom fitted projectors???


 yup


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.









:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

poor russian corrado


----------



## derkg (Jan 23, 2011)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Once more, Kris super low & wide red PERFECTION:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anyone have a name on these wheels?? :thumbup:


----------



## wagonmafia503 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tornado red 1990 G60


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

derkg said:


> anyone have a name on these wheels?? :thumbup:


normally they are PLS silverstone, but the came in 13"
and here says they are pls from a porsche 

http://speedhunters.com/archive/2009/05/22/car-feature-gt-gt-the-ideal-street-corrado.aspx


----------



## Hidrorayo (Sep 3, 2007)

It snowed today :thumbdown:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

^^:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cabby18t (Feb 17, 2005)

This is mine when i picked it up the other week, looking a little sad and unloved















These are now my inspirations


----------



## CAH8 (Dec 22, 2011)

What size tires do you have, and how much is your car lowered?


----------



## CAH8 (Dec 22, 2011)

What size tires, how much is your car lowered, what type of wheels?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

CAH8 said:


> What size tires do you have, and how much is your car lowered?





CAH8 said:


> What size tires, how much is your car lowered, what type of wheels?


:facepalm: Who?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Choppa6 (Jan 9, 2009)

The old Peeps laughing in their Corrado is frikkin Awesome!!!


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Sick Corrado and wheels :thumbup:
> 
> Weird looking headlights  E-codes with custom fitted projectors???


Thinking same thing about the lights:laugh:


----------



## 1993jetta GL (Sep 17, 1999)

I'm likeing the red Corrado with the Oettingers!! Those rims fit the Corrado perfect!


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

now lol


----------



## STARIONCORRADO (Jan 31, 2007)

VRT..... SWEETTTTTTTTTTT:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Vdub VRSIX (Dec 28, 2011)

Here`s mine!


----------



## LANEVWCORRADO (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

RQ1 said:


>


^^Repost ...but doesn't mind cause this should be in every single page of this thread  :thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^Repost ...but doesn't mind cause this should be in every single page of this thread  :thumbup:


I figured it was a repost. I just had to post my favorite red rado pic


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

RQ1 said:


> I figured it was a repost. I just had to post my favorite red rado pic


:thumbup: 
Reposts like the above is fine by me personally, lol :laugh:


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

RQ1 said:


>


I just went from 6 to midnight.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> u drunk ? :laugh:


Only a little :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## Vdub VRSIX (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice one :thumbup:


----------



## VAN CAN (Jul 4, 2010)

:beer::thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Dennis-Mash (Jan 8, 2011)

Damn.. those rear wheels look so massive.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

staticflickr.com


----------



## V4310W (Nov 18, 2011)

wagonmafia503 said:


> Tornado red 1990 G60


I saw this car today. Pictures do not do it justice :thumbup:


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

crisvr6 said:


>


What kind of motor is in this Corrado? Always been curious


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## extygrik (Mar 3, 2012)

g60301 said:


> What kind of motor is in this Corrado? Always been curious


 Hi,this Corrado is my.Sorry,my english is bad  Last season was the original engine 2.0 8V 85Kw. Now do i install new engine 1.8T 20V from Golf mk4...


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

extygrik said:


> Hi,this Corrado is my.Sorry,my english is bad  Last season was the original engine 2.0 8V 85Kw. Now do i install new engine 1.8T 20V from Golf mk4...


Saw it at Woerthersee last year , It looks fantastic and really clean :thumbup:


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

extygrik said:


> Hi,this Corrado is my.Sorry,my english is bad  Last season was the original engine 2.0 8V 85Kw. Now do i install new engine 1.8T 20V from Golf mk4...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

red one on moderlines is trouble, it just needs a g60 hood and i'm callin it perfect.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

Toffee I'm pretty sure I count 5 lugs on the wheels tho ;-)


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

SLC4ME said:


> Toffee I'm pretty sure I count 5 lugs on the wheels tho ;-)


nope 4 bolts  








not the one on CH's


----------



## DAMnredsled (Dec 23, 2010)

Just picked this up from a 68 year old lady. For my 21rst bday on Friday. Not a drop of rust anywhere immaculate interior.


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

WOW, tan interior in red corrados is damn rare too. One owner?


----------



## DAMnredsled (Dec 23, 2010)

Yup. She paid it off from vw. It sat for a year so i just did a tune up. Perfectly maintained. Interior has never been smoked no stains.


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

how many miles?????


----------



## DAMnredsled (Dec 23, 2010)

120xxx


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

Wow, beautiful car. An unmolested Corrado is a sight to behold these days. I would leave it as is and not mess with it by adding any "upgrades".


----------



## DAMnredsled (Dec 23, 2010)

Just coilovers


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

DAMnredsled said:


> Just picked this up from a 68 year old lady. For my 21rst bday on Friday. Not a drop of rust anywhere immaculate interior.


How much did you get it for?


----------



## DAMnredsled (Dec 23, 2010)

4500


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

a_riot said:


> Wow, beautiful car. An unmolested Corrado is a sight to behold these days. I would leave it as is and not mess with it by adding any "upgrades".


Of course, euro/cdn belts and euro lights might be needed if it still has the US DOT stuff. Those two changes made a huge difference in the enjoyment of my car. I think VW was playing an inside joke on Americans when they came up with these.


----------



## Hidrorayo (Sep 3, 2007)

DAMnredsled said:


> Just picked this up from a 68 year old lady. For my 21rst bday on Friday. Not a drop of rust anywhere immaculate interior.


Clean :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

a_riot said:


> Of course, euro/cdn belts


Have fun finding tan/beige B pillars, that interior was not popular here, we got mostly black leather or recaros.


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

Toffeerado said:


> Have fun finding tan/beige B pillars, that interior was not popular here, we got mostly black leather or recaros.


Isn't that half the fun of Corrado ownership? Months spent searching and tracking down NLA parts, buying wrecks to keep in the backyard for that rainy day when the bumper clips on your daily break?


----------



## FlatlanderSJ (Oct 4, 2007)

Toffeerado said:


> Have fun finding tan/beige B pillars, that interior was not popular here, we got mostly black leather or recaros.


makes me feel good about the tan ones I found, even if the seller was a moron but still managed to get all the piece's in the package out of dumb luck. (well except the center console and handle spacers. He sent me 2 American center console covers... from Germany!?!?


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

FlatlanderSJ said:


> He sent me 2 American center console covers... from Germany!?!?


LOL "made in germany"


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


>


^^ :facepalm:
Would look so much better if static...
Another one with poorly fitted wheels :thumbdown:

Besides those, nice looking 'Rado - curious to know what mirrors are those (don't quite look like Porsche Cup mirrors either) opcorn:




crisvr6 said:


>


^^Love the TT interior, stiching on seats looks good too - screams for a different/more modern steering wheel though


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

its static on KW coilovers Variante 2

when im not wrong they are r8 style mirrors from cult society, they made them with or without blinkers

http://www.cult-society.net/online-...ypage_cult.tpl&product_id=400&category_id=247


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> its static on KW coilovers Variante 2


Hard to believe that one is not on airride 




crisvr6 said:


> when im not wrong they are r8 style mirrors from cult society, they made them with or without blinkers
> 
> http://www.cult-society.net/online-...ypage_cult.tpl&product_id=400&category_id=247


Ah, yes - I've seen those before just not without the blinkers 

Thanks man :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Hard to believe that one is not on airride


check the article 

and then Fahrwerk

http://www.vau-max.de/autoderwoche/...rt___vw_corrado_tief_im_roten_bereich/id=2659


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

I don't like much of anything on that car, it's way to "try hard" skinny tires don't belong on vr6's or corrados. Door handles look crooked. Are those side marker just screwed onto the bumper? 
This car get :facepalm: from me at least. It's not ugly just too much is going on that is all.


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

Toffeerado said:


> I don't like much of anything on that car, it's way to "try hard" skinny tires don't belong on vr6's or corrados. Door handles look crooked. Are those side marker just screwed onto the bumper?
> This car get :facepalm: from me at least. It's not ugly just too much is going on that is all.


X2


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

Toffeerado said:


> I don't like much of anything on that car, it's way to "try hard" skinny tires don't belong on vr6's or corrados. Door handles look crooked. Are those side marker just screwed onto the bumper?
> This car get :facepalm: from me at least. It's not ugly just too much is going on that is all.


the only thing that jumped out at me, when going to the article, was the poor transition from TT center console to the rear armrest. First, the TT trim is cracked and broken, 2nd, he didn't make any effort to cover the transition or blend the two concepts. I would have either ran some carpet there, or run the non-armrest cushions and cut off the stand-off.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

A new one of Kris from Belgium awesome red 16V


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

Krazee said:


> the only thing that jumped out at me, when going to the article, was the poor transition from TT center console to the rear armrest. First, the TT trim is cracked and broken, 2nd, he didn't make any effort to cover the transition or blend the two concepts. I would have either ran some carpet there, or run the non-armrest cushions and cut off the stand-off.


Should have bought a 3.2 TT and kept the rado stock :laugh:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

I'll play


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

crisvr6 said:


> remove that hood thing :laugh:


Omg! It looks incredible without that scoop. Believe me, that's on my things to do list!!!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Eric24v (Jun 21, 2002)

crisvr6 said:


>


 More of this car? 


I feel like an idiot for asking, but are these regular old d90's (16x6/16x8)?! They look huge :thumbup:


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

Eric24v said:


> More of this car?
> 
> 
> I feel like an idiot for asking, but are these regular old d90's (16x6/16x8)?! They look huge :thumbup:


 look staggered to me, rear look like it has more lip than the front, its cool to put 6" wide wheels on the front when cars stock is 7 LOL :screwy:


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

I'm pretty sure they are 8's and 9's


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

that picture they are 7.5 and 9's. he now has 8's and 9's that hes thinking about selling


----------



## vwrabbit87 (Sep 9, 2005)

Shots of mine from dustoff


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

vwrabbit87 said:


> Shots of mine from dustoff


 Love the manifold!


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


>


 ^^ :thumbup:......................:laugh:


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

i hate my car so much because its green instead of red ...... now i need to change my underwear LOL


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^ :thumbup:......................:laugh:


 wanted to show what you need to change  




Torsten said:


> i hate my car so much because its green instead of red .....


 repaint it oder lass es rot folieren


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

vwrabbit87 said:


> Shots of mine from dustoff


 Nice looking rado:thumbup: I am curious if those are 17s? Also curious of the width and et?


----------



## vwrabbit87 (Sep 9, 2005)

Tk2g60 said:


> Nice looking rado:thumbup: I am curious if those are 17s? Also curious of the width and et?


 Thanks :thumbup: 
They are RS 178s which by rite are 17s but in my case they are on 16" barrels 

16x7 all around 
offset is 55 

I'm running 42dd adapters 15mm all around 
:beer:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

You're making mine look like crap :laugh:


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

crisvr6 said:


>


Those headlights look very familiar and IMO very sexC too


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

i love this thread :heart:


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)




----------



## 95redrado (Jul 13, 2006)

geez cris, you find old pictures of my car i haven't seen in a long time and i took them!

anyways since the black tails are out of date and i lowered the car after paint heres two more recent ones


----------



## vwrabbit87 (Sep 9, 2005)

HavokRuels said:


> You're making mine look like crap :laugh:


We should meet up, we're close enough lol mine is far from good.. She's just very photogenic  lol


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

95redrado said:


>


From another flash red owner...  What rims are those, haven't seen much of those :thumbup: Not in chrome at least.


----------



## 95redrado (Jul 13, 2006)

cata said:


> From another flash red owner...  What rims are those, haven't seen much of those :thumbup: Not in chrome at least.


there keskin kt6's, 17x8 front, 17x9 rear, no idea what my offsets ended up being  my buddy bought them years ago from a shop out in surrey and his request was "what wheels by keskin has nobody ever bought before" i still to this day have never seen another set on a dub or c or any car


----------



## Houpty GT (Feb 23, 2011)

I'll try!


----------



## jp mk3 jolf (Jul 11, 2008)

Thought about getting rid of her but this picture makes me keep her.


----------



## extygrik (Mar 3, 2012)

My Corrooooo  1.8 20VT.....:heart:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


>


 Sadly that ^^ looks like Kris Corrado from Belgium - I can't believe he put those hideous headlights on that beauty  :facepalm: :banghead:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

not look like, it is


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

he lost his mind or sold the car.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Carbon Fiber Vinyl Wrap. Hmmm.....


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

The style of the last one was a dead giveaway that the car is from Europe. What's up with all the tacky **** they do?


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

HavokRuels said:


> The style of the last one was a dead giveaway that the car is from Europe. What's up with all the tacky **** they do?


 well, we also have alot of nice cars over here. they are not all riced out. i also have seen alot of "****" from over the pond. so i think its not a euro thing. sure the tacky cars are modified different over here than your tacky cars over there, but we (euro & NA) have them at either end.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

HavokRuels said:


> The style of the last one was a dead giveaway that the car is from Europe. What's up with all the tacky **** they do?


 watch it here at 4:14min


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

HavokRuels said:


> The style of the last one was a dead giveaway that the car is from Europe. What's up with all the tacky **** they do?


 ^^ :screwy: 
Mike, you obviously don't know what the "tacky" car you speak off looked before :screwy: 

The only "tacky" thing about it is the current headlights like I said. Besides that, Kris Corrado is a thing of beauty - just search for pics of his C  


And I agree with Thorsten :thumbup:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

**** it, im not gonna defend myself. 

That car is awesome!!! I love it!!!!! :beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

HavokRuels said:


> **** it, im not gonna defend myself.
> 
> That car is awesome!!! I love it!!!!! :beer:


 older look 

http://www.speedhunters.com/2009/05/car_feature_gt_gt_the_ideal_street_corrado/


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

95redrado said:


> there keskin kt6's, 17x8 front, 17x9 rear, no idea what my offsets ended up being  my buddy bought them years ago from a shop out in surrey and his request was "what wheels by keskin has nobody ever bought before" i still to this day have never seen another set on a dub or c or any car


 It's not easy to stand out nowadays, nice score :thumbup: Thanks for sharing your specs :beer:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

crisvr6 said:


> older look
> 
> http://www.speedhunters.com/2009/05/car_feature_gt_gt_the_ideal_street_corrado/


  

That looks incredible! I am not joking either.. :heart: 

And now it has those nasty fog vents and cheap headlights. 

Listen guys, I'm not sandbagging all euro cars, it's just that as of late, most of the corrado's that were posted from worthersee weren't my style.


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

a lot of the nice "euro" cars are from the UK imo.


----------



## Damikestr (Aug 17, 2011)

My '90 G60. (I know, you guys hate the lights.) the rims are what we're on it when I got the car less than a yr ago





































My other corrado in the pic is a 92 VR dark purple.


----------



## Psycho-KnighT (Jul 24, 2011)

my israeli rado


----------



## Corrado9A (May 5, 2005)




----------



## RI VW (Aug 8, 2011)

vdubkid1972 said:


>


 Does anyone have more pictures of this one with oz furura wheels? or any other red one with futura's?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

RI VW said:


> Does anyone have more pictures of this one with oz furura wheels? or any other red one with futura's?


 Pics of this car were posted before in this thread - search  

Red content:


----------



## RI VW (Aug 8, 2011)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Pics of this car were posted before in this thread - search


 I'm sorry but i listed all 22 pages twice and i didn't saw it...


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

RI VW said:


> I'm sorry but i listed all 22 pages twice and i didn't saw it...


 Weird  I remember seeing pics of it before 
Let me see if I can dig some up


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

RI VW said:


> I'm sorry but i listed all 22 pages twice and i didn't saw it...





RedYellowWhite said:


> Weird  I remember seeing pics of it before
> Let me see if I can dig some up


 Ok, I have some pics of it on my PC. 
Pm your email address and I'll send them to you


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

@RI VW: Pics send  

Enjoy :beer:


----------



## RI VW (Aug 8, 2011)

RedYellowWhite said:


> @RI VW: Pics send
> 
> Enjoy :beer:


 Tnx man i replied you in PM


----------



## 90VR6RADO (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## veedubboostn (Dec 1, 2004)

heres my VR


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

veedubboostn said:


> heres my VR...


 ^^Very nice :thumbup:, minus the hood


----------



## veedubboostn (Dec 1, 2004)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^Very nice :thumbup:, minus the hood


 yeah, its not my best investment.. but is lighter than stock, not to mention that PO took out ALL the OEM hood latch stuff.. (all the cables, latches, etc..)


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

The twins...


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)




----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

^^^ :thumbup: jelly...........


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


>


 :thumbup:


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

Seeing all rados here, I want finished my red one now. Fully painted, now time for reassembly! :thumbup:


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)




----------



## Allen416 (Jul 31, 2012)

It's funny because I usually don't like red on a car, but I love red on Corrados. I


----------



## Corrado9A (May 5, 2005)

those are very nice pics. Love San Diego and i wish i could live there again. 
My contribution


----------



## HonzaG60 (Jul 15, 2012)

RedYellowWhite said:


> :thumbup:


 my friend from the Czech Republic...


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

kidcorradovr6 said:


>


 cant use your own computer to host the pic 
you have to host your image somewhere like imageshack.us


----------



## kidcorradovr6 (Aug 6, 2012)

*swap vr6 , 1990 body*


----------



## kidcorradovr6 (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

:beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## cabby18t (Feb 17, 2005)




----------



## CAH8 (Dec 22, 2011)

crisvr6 said:


>



Can you tell me the wheel, tire, and spacer sizes. I love this car


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

2 Different wheels and 2 different cars. Maybe if he was the owner of both he could tell you.....


----------



## HonzaG60 (Jul 15, 2012)

This is the first car ma size 9x16 bikes ..... 195/40/16 Tires


----------



## CAH8 (Dec 22, 2011)

HonzaG60 said:


> This is the first car ma size 9x16 bikes ..... 195/40/16 Tires


Ok thanks, it looks good


----------



## Snak92 (Nov 8, 2010)

The second car is mine, these are my current wheels:










16x9 all around, et 25 and 15.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Snak92 said:


> The second car is mine, these are my current wheels:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Minus the shaved fr.bumper that Corrado looks amazing!!! :thumbup:

Love the CCW's btw :thumbup: - those belonged to a guy with a green Corrado right?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## PluSOneRADo (Jul 13, 2009)

*Thought it was about time*








Been through it all with her. The good and the bad. Including the loss of my friend I bought her from(wrecked his yellow mark 3 vr6 on i5..used to be a thread on here about it) Currently seeking a reputable mechanic for her in the Portland area, besides Double J, as everyone else I have had work on her have gone out of business. Cheers!


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Red one for sale : )*

Red one for sale, sorry now slam me for posting this in here  
Gross violation of dollars spent on Vortex advertisement...lol 
At least it is red. 

BBM Corrado Race Car, Parting out aka “red devil” 
Featured in a half dozen magazine articles 
European Car Magazine 2004 1.8T Challenge winner! 
$1000 BBM North Viking Billet Race wing, $1000 fuel system, Carbon Fiber Hood....gauges and other goodies go with the deal! 
was $4900 obo 
*Reduced Price* $3299 
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_audi/products/2580/BBM_Corrado_Race_Car_aka_red_devil 




Questions and purchases 
Email Johnny at 
[email protected] 
or call BBM during West coast business hours


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

lol..could at leas post a pic. Always loved the look, shame to see it getting parted.


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

any infos on the side skirts and flares ??? have never seen those before


----------



## .FUDD. (Aug 14, 2008)

Just got my Tornado Red back on the road with an ABA swap:


----------



## evosilica (Mar 6, 2012)

Torsten said:


> any infos on the side skirts and flares ??? have never seen those before


 Look exactly like Mk2 G60 flares to me


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

Torsten said:


> any infos on the side skirts and flares ??? have never seen those before


From the Mk2 GTI (4) fronts modified to fit. Heavy cutting of the front and rear fenders. Had to seam weld up the rears after cutting.


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

Here one. I play. At 2012 H20. Quick shot. :beer:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

chc-rado said:


> Here one. I play. At 2012 H20. Quick shot. :beer:


That looks like Ryan's "1low" PVW car


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## tvr127 (Jan 30, 2008)

post #793 and this is member DTOYSVR6


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

^^


Looks like 1lows...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

RedYellowWhite said:


>


how long you need to put the new wheels on it ? :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> how long you need to put the new wheels on it ? :laugh:


For the record those are 1 months photos 
Hoping new wheels will be on by the end of the year...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

thats to long


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## g60isa (May 8, 2008)




----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

g60isa said:


>


I like the spoiler, it is strictly foreign, right? I forget who made those.

Id lose the tails and it would be 100x nicer.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

JamesS said:


> I like the spoiler, it is strictly foreign, right? I forget who made those.
> 
> Id lose the tails and it would be 100x nicer.


Strictly Foreign in the US and Venom Motorsport in the UK produced those back in the day(basically the same pieces). The tails (called "Stinger") were a part of the package too 
God, I still remember Richard Venon's famous red Corrado from back in the day...


----------



## g60isa (May 8, 2008)

JamesS said:


> I like the spoiler, it is strictly foreign, right? I forget who made those.
> 
> Id lose the tails and it would be 100x nicer.


Yes you are right it is the Stinger spoiler made by strictly foreign. For some reason I love the round tails


----------



## Nuzzi (Oct 18, 2001)

those spoilers were complete garbage, I got one brand new back in the day and sent it right back.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

They fit like garbage and were wavy as hell. Dogger hooked it up with the new one, they are sweet.


----------



## g60isa (May 8, 2008)

"Where there's a will, there's a way" , " to each his own"


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

Subscribed


----------



## .FUDD. (Aug 14, 2008)

:beer:


----------



## karlorado (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Another photo of 1Low's car I found on FB...


----------



## veedubboostn (Dec 1, 2004)

^^ thats on air I imagine.?


----------



## veedubboostn (Dec 1, 2004)

sorry to picture whore but.. heres one of my red Corrados with new-to-me wheels


----------



## tvr127 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

veedubboostn said:


> ^^ thats on air I imagine.?


Yeah.....


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## goldievr (Aug 26, 2012)

Love the Schmidts on the one above... What are the like for brake clearance?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## cabby18t (Feb 17, 2005)

crisvr6 said:


>



Whos is this, any more pics from the side with the mk3 skirts?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## olldskool (Sep 16, 2012)

Heres my red beauty









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

front end need some paint :beer:


----------



## Damikestr (Aug 17, 2011)

My G60 



























It needs a paint job, some body work, diff rims/tires, and a drop


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Damikestr said:


> My G60
> 
> It needs a paint job, some body work, diff rims/tires, and a drop


...and a set of e-codes with the matching oe turns/fogs


----------



## crazejimmy (Jul 21, 2002)

My Corrado I Picked up for $900 6 months ago. I think I got a deal


----------



## olldskool (Sep 16, 2012)

Torsten said:


> front end need some paint :beer:


 Yes sir thats on the high priority list lol... needs paint and a fender as well... but cant decide on exactly what color red i wanna do


----------



## extygrik (Mar 3, 2012)

crisvr6 said:


>


 New wheels on my Corrado.... Artec S1 Edition 9x16 front, 10x16 rear...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

My buddy Koreys. 

IMG_1664 by ThatVWkid, on Flickr

IMG_1662 by ThatVWkid, on Flickr


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

awesome i didn't have to search for the thread.
nothing awesome but oh well.


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

just a lil polish and cleaning wheels and its done :thumbup:
but i know you know that :beer::beer:


----------



## VR64U2NV (Apr 3, 2004)

all my car 1LOWCOUPE from various shoots and shows h2o top dawg etc etc enjoy


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

VR64U2NV said:


> all my car 1LOWCOUPE from various shoots and shows h2o top dawg etc etc enjoy


^^That camber looks great  :facepalm:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^That camber looks great  :facepalm:


hater  needs moar low :laugh:


----------



## VR64U2NV (Apr 3, 2004)

The earth is stopping me when It's air'd out


----------



## ajhvw93 (Oct 26, 2009)

Be honest...Have you ever spanked your monkey whilst looking at your car?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

VR64U2NV said:


> The earth is stopping me when It's air'd out


then push it away


----------



## VR64U2NV (Apr 3, 2004)

Wow that looks insane !!!!:thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

:facepalm:
Yeah, that looks great...


or cut the upper section of your arhes so the wheels/tires protrude the arch - that would make the car more _awesome_


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

yeah that looks gawd awful. get a s10 or something if you like that look.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

For those with the rub strips removed, are they purely glued on like the fender? Or are the ones along the door and quarter panel fastened in another way? (Basically asking if there are holes underneath the rub strips)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Double sided adhesive tape only, no fasteners


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## Damikestr (Aug 17, 2011)

I have a set of G60 e-codes with yellow bulb caps and choose not to use them. I actually like the projector lights and feel they out perform stock U.S. or E-code especially when using HID's which should only be used in projector style lights so as not to blind everyone. Oh and sorry I'm again in the minority when I say I don't like the neg camber. After 20 plus years of experience in custom rides. I hate having to buy new tires prematurely because I've worn all the way through the steel belts, not to mention degraded handling which is something I like about the corrado (it's great handling). 
Hope I didn't rock the boat too much lol.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

^^ Damn!!! :thumbup:


----------



## kidcorradovr6 (Aug 6, 2012)

*play with photoshop*


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

kidcorradovr6 said:


>


----------



## Tomandante (Jan 30, 2004)

I know my car is not up to par to some of the corrados here. But I love it a lot. 

Some pictures taken today. 










And one from last week.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Tomandante said:


> I know my car is not up to par to some of the corrados here. But I love it a lot.
> 
> Some pictures taken today.
> 
> ...


I think it looks great! 


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## evosilica (Mar 6, 2012)

@Tomandante: up to par to what? to those slammed and cambered show-rados with golf cart handling? your corrado looks great. get a stock grill and it'd be perfect :thumbup:


----------



## evosilica (Mar 6, 2012)

-- double post


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

HavokRuels said:


> I think it looks great!


+1 :thumbup:


----------



## sbatens (Dec 28, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> older look
> 
> http://www.speedhunters.com/2009/05/car_feature_gt_gt_the_ideal_street_corrado/


for sale now:
http://www.2dehands.be/autos/autos/...940781.html?qq=corrado&pcpl=&pc_id=&afd=autos
sam


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

sbatens said:


> for sale now:
> http://www.2dehands.be/autos/autos/...940781.html?qq=corrado&pcpl=&pc_id=&afd=autos
> sam


^^Without its cool PLS 3pc wheels but that engine alone is worth the (cheap) asking price :thumbup:


----------



## Tomandante (Jan 30, 2004)

HavokRuels said:


> I think it looks great!
> 
> 
> Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad





evosilica said:


> @Tomandante: up to par to what? to those slammed and cambered show-rados with golf cart handling? your corrado looks great. get a stock grill and it'd be perfect :thumbup:





RedYellowWhite said:


> +1 :thumbup:


Thank yo for your support! 

Here's the best picture ever taken of my car.


----------



## Louie Bricants (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## Louie Bricants (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## Louie Bricants (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## sbatens (Dec 28, 2008)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^Without its cool PLS 3pc wheels but that engine alone is worth the (cheap) asking price :thumbup:


true, would be needing the cash for new project


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

nice shots louie


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Since Cris isn't bumping them


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Since Cris isn't bumping them


 
I love this pic!!!


----------



## corradobuff (Sep 20, 2004)

Had to toss a couple of mine into the mix :thumbup::thumbup: 

vr swap: 










crappy pics of my 16v carbed rado:


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

HavokRuels said:


> I love this pic!!!


 x2 

i wish my car would be that low and red


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Torsten said:


> x2
> 
> i wish my car would be that low and red


 I just used the pic as my computer background and it looks awesome!


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

HavokRuels said:


> I love this pic!!!


 x3 
...I think Kris car was sold recently  

I'm actually thinking about doing those hood vents myself, hmm opcorn: 





corradobuff said:


>


  :thumbup:


----------



## Damikestr (Aug 17, 2011)

I like the hood vents. It's one of my fav 'rado pics.


----------



## Damikestr (Aug 17, 2011)

Here's another shot. Diff wheels looks like too


----------



## Damikestr (Aug 17, 2011)

Rack or no rack?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Here's another shot of Kris 16V...


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## G60JETGLI (Apr 21, 2012)

90VR6RADO said:


>


What wheels are these?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Sport Vag (Jun 21, 2011)

My red baby


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

nice shot, nice car, nice contrast :thumbup:


Sport Vag said:


> My red baby


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Spotted this crap box at one of the shows this year. Heard the hood scoop is gone and the bumper is unshaven 











Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## D_Kraus_Dirtbiker (Aug 4, 2001)

Very cool photo :thumbup:



Sport Vag said:


> My red baby


----------



## n2orocco (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

HavokRuels said:


> Spotted this crap box at one of the shows this year. Heard the hood scoop is gone and the bumper is unshaven



:thumbup: :beer:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## boraboyvr6 (Sep 29, 2006)

My red corrado!


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

boraboyvr6 said:


> My red corrado!


Like the sideskirts - clean and subtle :thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## t_kane33 (Oct 26, 2012)

My g60 and my buddies vr6.


----------



## t_kane33 (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## t_kane33 (Oct 26, 2012)

*My g60 and my buddies vr6*


----------



## OLDsckool (Jul 20, 2002)

How the $%^^%$# do you post pics here? Figured in the last 4 yrs Vortex would get its sh$t together. 

Nope. Help a old fart out.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Dannekillzz (Mar 18, 2013)

*92 slc.*

*new to corrados but here's my bitch*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## lots-o-bunnys (Aug 13, 2010)

Here are a few of my car all stock.


----------



## la_hoodlum (Mar 3, 2006)

crappy cell pics:











car and truck in one pic lol


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Paint shop did a bad color match on the front end. Red that shouldn't happen.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## mackteck (Oct 4, 2005)




----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

mackteck said:


>



Interesting. Awesome artwork though.


----------



## mackteck (Oct 4, 2005)

Not to everyones taste, but I did for fun..my kids love it..lots of guys with carbon/matt hoods so I wanted to do something a bit more 'difficult'. It turns lots of heads thats for sure...here's a pic of airbrush pinup on wheel rim


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Psycho-KnighT (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

RedYellowWhite said:


>


Love the transporter vent...and the hatch spoiler - the latter never fit right on my car for some reason. Got pics of the inside of the fender where the vent is?

:thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Krazee said:


> Love the transporter vent...and the hatch spoiler - the latter never fit right on my car for some reason.
> 
> :thumbup:


Thanks Louis :beer:

Its actually a Merc Sprinter van vent, not a transporter one btw 

Yeah, the hatch spoiler never fitted right and its something that has always bothered me  
There are actually 2 versions of the hatch spoiler - the one I have (JOM) and the Rieger one which is slightly smaller/narrower and more rigid thus fits better...




Krazee said:


> Got pics of the inside of the fender where the vent is?


You got me!!!  I'm afraid its not a functional vent


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## cabby18t (Feb 17, 2005)

The latest pic of mine


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

crisvr6 said:


>


:heart::heart:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## SkybarGTI (Jul 23, 2011)

RedYellowWhite said:


>


Yours is one of the VERY FEW red corrados I'm in love with. Love the g60 grille, love how you guys in Greece didnt get the 3rd brake light and I'm really into the spoonfed spoiler. Good job sir.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

SkybarGTI said:


> Yours is one of the VERY FEW red corrados I'm in love with. Love the g60 grille, love how you guys in Greece didnt get the 3rd brake light and I'm really into the spoonfed spoiler. Good job sir.


Much appreciated :beer:
Yeah, SpoonFedTuning products really transformed my car IMO - they are awesome!!!

I'd love a 3rd brake light 



_...and I'm from Cyprus not Greece _


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

RedYellowWhite said:


> _...and I'm from Cyprus not Greece _


its the same :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> its the same :laugh:


not really :laugh:


----------



## Psycho-KnighT (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## picasso93 (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't care what anyone says red is the sexiest color for a sports car there is, period!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

picasso93 said:


> I don't care what anyone says red is the sexiest color for a sports car there is, period!


I agree 100%. Red is the only color i would ever paint my Corrado. Brightest, flashy-est red that will catch your attention as i'm flying by you


----------



## Psycho-KnighT (Jul 24, 2011)

one more from me...


----------



## hellah fresh (Jun 17, 2009)

what are the wheel spec on those? 16s"


----------



## hellah fresh (Jun 17, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Here's another shot of Kris 16V...


What wheel and spec are those? 16s?


----------



## bagoly14 (Jul 29, 2008)

Could someone tell me what rims are on this car and sizes as well? I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

bagoly14 said:


> Could someone tell me what rims are on this car and sizes as well? I'd really appreciate it.


schmidt modern line`s, looks like 16"


----------



## bagoly14 (Jul 29, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> schmidt modern line`s, looks like 16"


Thank you very much.

What would you pick, those or the Artec S1's for a red corrado? I'm contemplating between the two but I think the schmidts flow better...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

@bagoly14, this is the same like the one with the schmidts




extygrik said:


> New wheels on my Corrado.... Artec S1 Edition 9x16 front, 10x16 rear...


----------



## bagoly14 (Jul 29, 2008)

@crisvr6

Yeah, I saw those a while back - I am torn between those two rims haha. I like the lip on the Artec S1 but I like the overall design of the Schmidt more. Decision decisions..:laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sensor dust :banghead:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Oh my goodness @Crisis...if that doesn't give you a jimmy idk what will!! 

PS. WHere do you buy those S1 wheels?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Looks good Nick :thumbup::thumbup: Water is so blue


----------



## Strictlyapathy (Jun 2, 2012)

Just got out of the shop... needs a bit of work and some low but I'm getting there.

And of course, one of the reasons why I can't dump everything into it:


----------



## JohnnyRado (Mar 13, 2009)

Here's mine new wheels next season new charger maybe /Users/johnmedeiros/Desktop/IMG_0756.JPG


----------



## JohnnyRado (Mar 13, 2009)

I can't post pics on here :banghead:


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

Ran around like this in the summer for a couple weeks while my RS's got repaired.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

JohnnyRado said:


> Here's mine new wheels next season new charger maybe /Users/johnmedeiros/Desktop/IMG_0756.JPG


You have to upload the photo to photobuck or tinypic.com or something and copy and paste the


----------



## CuRide (Nov 30, 2001)

Can't wait to see this finish


----------



## blackkaa (Aug 5, 2002)

CuRide said:


> Can't wait to see this finish


Is this the car that was at slaw ?


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

sure look like it.


----------



## Shinny_G60 (Dec 7, 2001)




----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Seriously considering doing this red instead of Porsche Guards Red....2013 jeep wrangler maroon


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## pappas64 (Jul 16, 2006)

The new Toy:


----------



## Shinny_G60 (Dec 7, 2001)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

so sweet, oh how i miss my corrados :facepalm:


----------



## momodude (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## momodude (Jan 16, 2008)

should be getting my ferrari momos back from magwheel workshop and some bc coils by the weekend , will post them up also:wave:


----------



## TheHammer (Aug 29, 2006)

Here are a few shots of mine....
(Sorry for the crap cell phone shots! Had a photoshoot done, no images from that yet)









And in the garage with my VR6


----------



## Dr.Simon (Feb 3, 2009)

can I play with dark red?


----------



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

crisvr6 said:


>


It's winking at me...


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

Dr.Simon said:


> can I play with dark red?


I still want to see pictures of how you mounted your pole positions!


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

Krazee said:


> I still want to see pictures of how you mounted your pole positions!


What are you actually wondering? how to get them as low as possible? I'm running mine on custom brackets that slide into stock rails then the recaro oem slider bolts to that and the recaro fixed back side brakets bolt to recaro sliders. Have not installed yet but have instaled my CS sportsters on the same brackets. 
Thats about as low as I seen and sportsters in a corrado.








The brackets i use.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

Toffeerado said:


> What are you actually wondering? how to get them as low as possible? I'm running mine on custom brackets that slide into stock rails then the recaro oem slider bolts to that and the recaro fixed back side brakets bolt to recaro sliders. Have not installed yet but have instaled my CS sportsters on the same brackets.
> Thats about as low as I seen and sportsters in a corrado.


Just how he mounted his, for no particular reason other than to file it away in my memory banks.

For me, my first round of custom brackets were too tall, then the OE Recaro brackets were even taller, and the Planted brackets with sliders were the same as OE brackets. Even with my current Type R SRDs, still too high. Need something custom and low...and I don't want to modify the Planted items.


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

OK.
I would have had pictures for you but the fools who made my first custom brackets did an awesome job of miss lining the center that locks the seat into the stock center lock. :thumbup:
I only have enough sets for my self right now. Basically the height is just the thickness of my bracket thickness, the slider on top of that and side mounting brackets on top of the slider, I don't even think that is and inch 1.5" above stock rails.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Oekern (Jan 3, 2014)

This is my corrado how it looks "right now" Still a way to go...

<a href="http://s496.photobucket.com/user/Oekern/media/DSC_0457_zps2aaa5e7c.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i496.photobucket.com/albums/rr324/Oekern/DSC_0457_zps2aaa5e7c.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC_0457_zps2aaa5e7c.jpg"/></a>


----------



## pappas64 (Jul 16, 2006)

Needed something out of storage... And yes, it is red...


----------



## vwracernyc (Apr 17, 2003)




----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

vwracernyc said:


>


Awesome that you ended up in Florida :thumbup:
If I make it down south, I'll hit you up!


----------



## vwracernyc (Apr 17, 2003)

Yea Krazee its been awhile bro... if im ever up north again likewise :thumbup:


----------



## dsvictorious (Feb 20, 2011)

I just bought this... the seller Pic.. stay tuned I will be personalizing it!


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Looks gnarly.

Gorgeous.


----------



## p8ski68 (Mar 17, 2012)

Got this beauty last year,PO pictures, waiting for snow to melt to do my own photo shoot. Cheers


----------



## MexicanPsycho (Apr 10, 2004)




----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Do you have g60 ecodes on this corrado?^^^


----------



## MexicanPsycho (Apr 10, 2004)

blackslcchild said:


> Do you have g60 ecodes on this corrado?^^^


Correct


----------



## Hr Hansen (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## ALPHA-DOGO (Dec 3, 2010)

Soon will be done 😎


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## pappas64 (Jul 16, 2006)

Coming along.

:beer:


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

This guy is local to me, I got some parts from him a little while ago and snapped a picture, I don't suppose he'll mind if I throw it up.


----------



## Valver90 (Jun 30, 2014)

Couple of mine,


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Hubba hubba that's sexy. More pics! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G60MAT (Feb 13, 2008)

Inspiration thread!


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

From HRE show last month...


----------



## TotalEclipse (Apr 27, 2011)

This is amazing! I have been inspired i need one in my life!


----------



## allen1992 (Jan 3, 2011)

My 1990 Corrado


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

TotalEclipse said:


> This is amazing! I have been inspired i need one in my life!


Red is obviously the best color for a corrado. :wave:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Valver90 said:


> Couple of mine,


Wow!!! Perfect :thumbup:


----------



## cabby18t (Feb 17, 2005)

Valver90 said:


> Couple of mine,



Looks great Gareth


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

why isnt this rubbing as hell ????????


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Torsten said:


> why isnt this rubbing as hell ????????


perhaps its on airbags


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I don't believe is on bags...


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

1broknrado said:


> I don't believe is on bags...


I seriously doubt its static...


----------



## dsvictorious (Feb 20, 2011)

:thumbup:

<a href="http://s271.photobucket.com/user/dsvictorious/media/imagejpg4_zpsaf4ac1bd.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj140/dsvictorious/imagejpg4_zpsaf4ac1bd.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo imagejpg4_zpsaf4ac1bd.jpg"/></a>


----------



## dsvictorious (Feb 20, 2011)

Keep it going......


----------



## Corrado9A (May 5, 2005)

some old pics but valid nonetheless. All red love...


----------



## Oekern (Jan 3, 2014)

^ Nice (!) 

Some better pics of my own after some mods in 2014 (Ref. my last post in this thread)



Red Corrado needs red brembo´s


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

My red '92 VR.


----------



## chrism1 (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

nice to see this thread still going nearly 6 years later :thumbup:


----------



## chrism1 (Sep 21, 2014)

That's because red is the best color!


----------



## sisca (Sep 6, 2012)

g60racer said:


> From HRE show last month...


What size tires/wheels/ offset are you running here?


----------



## CaliRado (Jul 13, 2014)

From Palomar Mountain about a month ago... 1992 SLC with 203k miles...


----------



## mcpat86 (Sep 27, 2012)

*Red and Rain*


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## picasso93 (Jun 24, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picasso93 (Jun 24, 2009)

Guards red


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SciroccoShreve (Sep 3, 2013)

My project  '92 VR


----------



## GTIKole. (Nov 19, 2008)

My 90 ABA swapped joy. :heart:

Untitled by gtikole gtikole, on Flickr

Untitled by gtikole gtikole, on Flickr

Untitled by gtikole gtikole, on Flickr


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Love it ^^ GTIKOLE

Here's a finished pic of my car.


----------



## banginggears01 (May 22, 2015)

Got all you beat mines half and half lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cerpa (Jul 21, 2011)

my G60 whit it's new engine 1.8T 00


----------



## cerpa (Jul 21, 2011)

here's other shot with passat vr wheels and tinted in red the tail lights


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

Bought this a few weeks back...


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

That's a beauty^^^^


----------



## chrism1 (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## banginggears01 (May 22, 2015)

Fastest car ever 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

The belief that red cars attract cops is true! I was driving at the speed limit in a large office/industrial area on the weekend looking for a spot to do a future photoshoot. Cop followed me from behind for ~2 miles and turned off to a side street. I turned around when I hit the end of the neighborhood and on my way back, the cop was waiting me. He pulled out of a parking lot as soon as I passed him and stayed right on my a$$ for another 2 miles before hitting the lights, probably running my plates in the meantime. Mofo almost drew his gun on me when I pulled over :screwy: His reasoning for stopping me was that I didn't have a front license plate eventhough he never saw the front of my car. I'm guessing they saw a bright red car on their central camera feeds driving in/out of parking lots in an area with software/hardware factories, maybe they thought I was thief casing the place? Either way


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

still got much love for her "older sister" too:laugh:


----------



## chrism1 (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## The Skeptic (May 31, 2000)

Mine:


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

The Skeptic said:


> Mine:


Awesome original condition. Thanks for keeping it that way.

I would just love to find an original 1990 G60 to add to my collection. It would have to be yellow, though. And I would have to get rid of some of the VR's to make room.


----------



## The Skeptic (May 31, 2000)

Original paint too. The clearcoat is peeling off in many places.
And the hood came from a donor car.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

After I polished & waxed it. Griot's Garage Complete Compound is well worth the 17 bucks.


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

theprf said:


> After I polished & waxed it. Griot's Garage Complete Compound is well worth the 17 bucks.


Looks like new paint. So you compounded with Griot's and then waxed? What kind of wax did you use? Orbiter or hand job?

Thank goodness for single stage paint!


----------



## timnosenzo (May 6, 2004)

The Skeptic said:


> Original paint too. The clearcoat is peeling off in many places.
> And the hood came from a donor car.


Looks great! Really wish I could find a set of Sebrings for my car.

FWIW, Tornado Red Corrado's weren't clear coated from the factory, so something on the car must have been painted at some point - or at the very least someone decided to clear coat the car.


----------



## timnosenzo (May 6, 2004)

Here's a recent photo of mine










And a not-so-recent photo (circa 1994, probably had the car for a few weeks at this point)


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

a_riot said:


> Looks like new paint. So you compounded with Griot's and then waxed? What kind of wax did you use? Orbiter or hand job?
> Thank goodness for single stage paint!


The photographer made it look really good. Yes compounded with that Griot's then waxed with Meguiar's carnuba cleaner wax. All by hand, it took almost 14 hours to do. The paint on the roof & hood is so thin now you can see white speckles where the primer is showing through. I doubt that another compounding job will be possible.
Before:


----------



## Houpty GT (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks like my car. The original paint is wearing through to the white primer and the clear coat on the sides is all peeling off. Not worth waxing anymore. 

We should start a red cars going pink thread. :laugh:


----------



## The Skeptic (May 31, 2000)

Houpty GT said:


> We should start a red cars going pink thread. :laugh:


YES!


----------



## D4vid4F (May 14, 2011)

*Does this Count?*


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

timnosenzo said:


> FWIW, Tornado Red Corrado's weren't clear coated from the factory, so something on the car must have been painted at some point - or at the very least someone decided to clear coat the car.


I don't think that's correct. Some of the red cars were clearcoated at the factory, others weren't and there doesn't seem to be rhyme or reason to it. There is a VW pamphlet kicking around somewhere that shows what the factory did, and I seem to recall all Tornado Red cars were clearcoated but Flash Red cars were single stage, although they also clearcoated other Flash Red VWs from that era. So its a bit of a confusing mess.

I found this paint chip image. It lists Tornado Red as having basecoat/clearcoat.


----------



## timnosenzo (May 6, 2004)

a_riot said:


> I don't think that's correct.


Here's a photo of me hand glazing the original Tornado Red paint 1990 Corrado. Want to guess why the applicator pad is red? 












a_riot said:


> Some of the red cars were clearcoated at the factory, others weren't and there doesn't seem to be rhyme or reason to it. There is a VW pamphlet kicking around somewhere that shows what the factory did, and I seem to recall all Tornado Red cars were clearcoated but Flash Red cars were single stage, although they also clearcoated other Flash Red VWs from that era. So its a bit of a confusing mess.
> 
> I found this paint chip image. It lists Tornado Red as having basecoat/clearcoat.


I've seen this chart before. All I know is that I worked at a VW dealership from 1994 - 1999 as a detailer, so I've buffed and waxed my fair share of these old cars. General rule of thumb then was that solid color cars were single stage, and metallic cars were clear coated (from the factory). This was the case for MK2's and early Corrado's, at least up to when MK3's came out.


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

timnosenzo said:


> Here's a photo of me hand glazing the original Tornado Red paint 1990 Corrado. Want to guess why the applicator pad is red?


As I mentioned, I've seen Tornado Red in the VW paint chips listed both with and without clearcoat. Flash Red never had clearcoat until later model years as far as I know, so I doubt there are any Flash Red Corrados with clearcoat (not sure about 1995 models). I don't know if its based on the year, or what was on hand that day, or was random or how that worked exactly. Here is another paint chip from VW that lists Tornado Red without clearcoat, like yours. So it would appear, according to VW documents, that for Tornado Red cars of that era, they might or might not have had clearcoat. The paint code is the same for both, but one is listed as basecoat/clearcoat, the other is not. Go figure.


----------



## Houpty GT (Feb 23, 2011)

Fixed.



timnosenzo said:


> Here's a photo of me hand glazing the original Tornado Red paint 1990 Corrado. Want to guess why the applicator pad is PINK?


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

Ive owned my Tornado Red '90 Corrado since 99 and Im the second owner. I also have had my hands on at least 20 TR 90 body parts that did not belong to my car at some point or another throughout the years,

None of them were clearcoated.

The PPG chip guide says clearcoat because it is possible to get the color in single stage and base / Clear.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

I had a Tornado Red 1991 Mk2 Jetta Coupe that I bought brand new back in the day - it was not clearcoated.
I have a spare Flash Red VR Corrado hood that does not seem to have been painted - it is clear coated. Of course it's possible that this hood was a new replacement and was painted with 2-stage when it was installed. I have no idea of it's prior history.
And obviously my Flash Red 92 Corrado is not clear coated except for the driver's front fender which I repainted with a 2-stage paint. 

timnosenzo, that's a nice looking G60.


----------



## kidcorradovr6 (Aug 6, 2012)

*my 1990 swap vr6*


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

CURRENTLY FOR SALE


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

From an autocross a few weeks ago. The paint is getting very pink.


----------



## timnosenzo (May 6, 2004)

Houpty GT said:


> Fixed.






theprf said:


> timnosenzo, that's a nice looking G60.


Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## bullydub (Jun 15, 2016)

*tail lights*

Solid red tail lights where can I get some good ones? :wave:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

bullydub said:


> Solid red tail lights where can I get some good ones? :wave:


Contact Dave Paster at SLAW (Straight Line Auto Werks). He's done a million sets and is fairly local to you.


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

Last autocross of the season.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Wayne92SLC said:


> Last autocross of the season.


:thumbup: You don't autocross in snow? :snowcool:


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

theprf said:


> :thumbup: You don't autocross in snow? :snowcool:


I do pretend that I'm a rally driver in my S4 in the winter.


----------



## Houpty GT (Feb 23, 2011)

My pink...I mean, tornado red  Corrado is due painting this year. It is getting the rain gutters shaved and some other special treats but I am thinking I will go a shade darker red. I drive the car a bunch so I want to keep a factory color so that touch up paint is easy to get. The make does not matter. Does anyone have a red that is a little darker on some car that they really love? Maybe Jeep vapor red? Darker?


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Houpty GT said:


> My pink...I mean, tornado red  Corrado is due painting this year. It is getting the rain gutters shaved and some other special treats but I am thinking I will go a shade darker red. I drive the car a bunch so I want to keep a factory color so that touch up paint is easy to get. The make does not matter. Does anyone have a red that is a little darker on some car that they really love? Maybe Jeep vapor red? Darker?


Porsche Guards Red?


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Winner!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mateok (Mar 14, 2001)

Guards Red is supposed to represent an aged/distressed color. It has a lot of orange and white in it. Tornado Red has a ton of variances, but has a lot of violet in it which gives it a dark, deep appearance. 

Tornado on top, Guards on bottom.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

If Guards Red doesn't strike your fancy, perhaps VW's own Flash Red? I have not seen Guards, Tornado, and Flash together so I can't give you the subtle differences.

Another red I like is MG Orient Red.

I don't care for the pearl effect reds or candy apple metalflake reds. I think a solid red is my favorite red.

If you are looking for a standout color try Subaru's Tangerine Orange from the 2014-2016 Crosstrek. My bro's got one and it certainly stands out!


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Houpty GT (Feb 23, 2011)

There is a Hyundai Elantra I see like this one. I have a ic: of my car next to it I will have to post for you to compare. I would rather not do a metallic but the dark red looked really good in the sun yesterday. It is the only make that has caught my eye other than Chrysler/Jeep. They have nice darker reds.


----------



## vw4evergt (May 19, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D4vid4F (May 14, 2011)

*Nice little rolling shot.*


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

Houpty GT said:


> There is a Hyundai Elantra....


So then it clearly doesn't belong in this thread. After seeing so many gorgeous red Corrado's, seeing that one there is like accidentally clicking on the porn link and not realizing its gay porn until its too late and you've seen them...do...that thing.


----------



## Houpty GT (Feb 23, 2011)

a_riot said:


> So then it clearly doesn't belong in this thread. After seeing so many gorgeous red Corrado's, seeing that one there is like accidentally clicking on the porn link and not realizing its gay porn until its too late and you've seen them...do...that thing.


WATCHOUT FOR PAGE 43!!!!!!

Yeah I know but I am looking for a red darker than Tornado for my repaint. :heart: Here is a thought. Why not just bleed all over the car to make it red? Nevermind, I already do that.


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

Bad picture is bad


----------



## Chips Ahoy!2 (Jul 2, 2016)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> Bad picture is bad


I need some smoked ecodes in my life...

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chips Ahoy!2 (Jul 2, 2016)

When my girl ran into oncoming traffic to take this one









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRedRadoThatCould (Mar 5, 2018)

She's certainly not perfect, but she's always treated me right thus far. Many improvements on the way!


----------



## GTS3 (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## CHRGD_MK2 (Aug 22, 2002)




----------



## JDel1322 (Jun 1, 2017)

This thread makes me so jealous.


----------



## ducatipaso (Apr 13, 2003)

I'll play


----------



## chrism1 (Sep 21, 2014)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFW36hKnurk/


----------



## chrism1 (Sep 21, 2014)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CS65Wrbrcgw/


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

Many unrealistic Corrado pics.


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

my car with my buddys red VR6T


----------



## Greggybase (11 mo ago)

CHRGD_MK2 said:


> View attachment 129945
> View attachment 129946
> View attachment 129947
> View attachment 129948


Is that an MG TF next to the 'Rado?


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Greggybase said:


> Is that an MG TF next to the 'Rado?


TF has the headlights in the fenders like a Peirce Arrow.

Looks like a TD kit car on a VW frame to me.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> TF has the headlights in the fenders like a Peirce Arrow.
> 
> Looks like a TD kit car on a VW frame to me.


Pierce Arrow.


----------



## Greggybase (11 mo ago)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> TF has the headlights in the fenders like a Peirce Arrow.
> 
> Looks like a TD kit car on a VW frame to me.


I should've picked that up. Here's my cousin in her TF on the Moss Motors site: Pure Joy


----------



## GTS3 (Nov 4, 2008)

Send foglights!


----------



## Houpty GT (Feb 23, 2011)

I saw this advertisement on a








Porsche forum. Whose car is it?


----------



## Chips Ahoy!2 (Jul 2, 2016)

Houpty GT said:


> I saw this advertisement on a
> View attachment 197745
> 
> Porsche forum. Whose car is it?


That's mine

Sent from my SM-A516U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chips Ahoy!2 (Jul 2, 2016)

..























Sent from my SM-A516U using Tapatalk


----------



## old4door (May 7, 2017)

These cars look so good in red


----------

